# Spórolási tippek, ötletek



## Miniduck (2012 Június 16)

Sziasztok!

Nem találtam spórolással kapcsolatos témát, így szeretném ezt most elindítani. Nagyon örülnék, ha gyűjtenénk ide hasznos tanácsokat, praktikákat, esetleg könyveket, amik a spóroláshoz nyújtanak segítséget!


----------



## öreganyám (2012 Június 18)

Bevétel kiadás pontos meghatározása
Ha a számlámon megjelenő összeg (jövedelem) a kiadás felét is meghaladja, akkor bizony nagyon oda kell figyelni, hogy mikor mire költ az ember. Első sorban arra kell figyelni, hogy csak arra költsünk, ami létfenntartásunkhoz szükséges. Étel és ruházat. No de itt is az van, hogy ki kell számolni, hogy havonta mennyit költhetek ennivalóra, és mennyit ruházatra. Amikor még kézhez kaptuk a fizetést, akkor ezt úgy oldottam meg, hogy borítékoztam. Kiadások közüzemi számlák, lakás törlesztés, közös költség, iskola óvodai befizetés. Ami maradt, elosztottam 30 felé, és azt raktam félre / egy napra jutó 1 boríték/ Ha a napi kiadásból megmaradt, azt egy perselybe raktam. Csak hó végén költöttem ruhára, vagy más kiadásra. Így soha nem voltam mínuszba. Nem volt könnyű, de bevált. Sose léptem át a napi kiadható összeget, mert nem volt kire támaszkodni. Inkább igyekeztem minden nap valamennyit megspórolni


----------



## GadMar (2012 Június 19)

Én pl. úgy szoktam spórolni a meggylekvár készítésénél, hogy
2,5 kg cseresznyéhez 0,5 kg meggyet teszek, így nem olyan savanyú az egész, nem kell olyan sok cukrot hozzáadni, lehet spórolni a pénzzel, és ugyanolyan ízű lesz attól a kevés meggytől is, mintha csak meggy lenne benne.

Üdv.


----------



## Miniduck (2012 Június 20)

Én hetente és kézhez kapom a fizetésem. Nehéz így beosztanom a pénzt, de kaptam egy ötletet (amit már alkalmazok is). Egy füzetbe felírom a fizetés dátumát és az összegét, valamint hogy mi az, amire költöttem az adott héten (bérlet, számla, élelmiszer - ezek állandó kiadások, egyébre egyenlőre nem kell költenem). Utána felírom azt is, hogy mennyi maradt. Ami megmarad pénz, azt egy dobozba teszem vagy befizetem a számlámra és ahhoz nem nyúlok. Természetesen nem költök mindenre, igyekszem úgy csinálni, hogy ne egyszerre kelljen mindent, mert akkor az egy heti fizetésemből nem maradna sok. Jelenleg nem kapok valami nagy összegű fizetést, de meghatároztam egy X összeget, amit havi szinten szeretnék összegyűjteni. Emellett nem vásárolok meg bármit, amit azelőtt igen. Remélem, beválik ez a módszer.


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

Esetleg az energiafelhasználással is lehet spórolni. Meg a vízhasználattal, és akkor havi alap kiadásokat le lehet faragni.


----------



## Miniduck (2012 Június 23)

*A spórolás 25+1 trükkje: energia és pénz megtakarítási tippek*

*Kis odafigyeléssel is spórolhatunk a családi büdzséből jó pár ezer forintot, ráadásul sokat tehetünk környezetünk megóvásáért is.* 
*I. Takarékoskodjon az energiával!* 1. Szellőztetésnél tárja ki az ablakokat, s lehetőleg csináljon huzatot. A rövid ideig tartó intenzív szellőztetés takarékosabb, mint ha hosszú ideig engedi ki a lakásból a meleget. 2. A gázkészülékek rendszeres karbantartása nem csak a biztonságos üzemeltetés miatt fontos. A tisztítással akár 20%-kal is növelhető a gázkészülékek hatékonysága. 3. A hűtés gyakran több energiát fogyaszt, mint a fűtés. Megfelelő árnyékolással minimálisra csökkentheti a légkondicionálók üzemidejét. 4. A fűtésszámla csökkentésének leghatásosabb eszköze a megfelelő hőszigetelés. Hőszigetelt nyílászárókkal a negyedére csökkentheti az energiaveszteséget. Ha nincs pénze a cserére, redőnyökkel és vastag függönyökkel is szigetelheti ablakait. 5. Növelheti a fűtés hatékonyságát, ha hővisszaverő anyagot tesz a radiátorok mögé. 6. A túlfűtött otthon nem csak egészségtelen, de drága is, ezért érdemes lecsavarni egy picit a termosztátot. A hőmérséklet 1 Celsius-fokkal való csökkentése akár 6%-kal is csökkentheti a fűtésszámlát.
7. Érdemes beruházni egy programozható termosztátba. Ezek az eszközök már pár ezer forinttól beszerezhetők. Ennél jóval többet spórol a gázszámlán, ha a távolléte alatt nem fűti teljes gázzal az üres lakást. 8. Az ajtók, ablakok utólagos résszigetelése viszonylag olcsó, és saját kezűleg megoldhatjuk. Az így kiküszöbölhető jelentős hőveszteséggel akár évi 15-20 százalék körüli energiát is megtakaríthatunk. De a télen, sötétedés után leeresztett redőny vagy a behúzott sötétítő is sokat számít. 
*II. Áramszámla csökkentése* 9. Áramtalanítsa az elektromos készülékeket! A tévék, dvd-lejátszók, hifi-k kikapcsolt állapotban is fogyasztják az áramot. A régi készülékek készenléti állapotban is majdnem annyi energiát fogyasztanak, mint működés közben, de az újak is „megeszik” a normál üzemmód 5-15 százalékát. Ne hagyja stand-by módban a készülékeket. 10. Csak azokban a helyiségekben világítsunk, ahol éppen tartózkodunk! Hagyományos izzók használatakor, ha 5 percnél hosszabb ideig nem tartózkodunk a helyiségben érdemes lekapcsolni a világítást. A gyakori fel-lekattintás egy hagyományos izzó esetében több energiát fogyaszt, mintha 5 percig folyamatosan égett volna! Olvasáshoz vagy munkához sokkal hatékonyabb, ha csak a helyi világítást használjuk. 11. Húzza ki a telefontöltőt! A töltő akkor is fogyaszt áramot, amikor nincs rádugva a telefon. 12. Ne hagyja jégbe fagyva a fagyasztót! A lejegesedett hűtőszekrény többszörösét fogyasztja a készülék normál energiaigényének, ezért rendszeresen olvassza le a fagyasztót! 13. Hagyja szabadon és tartsa tisztán a hűtő szellőzőnyílását! A túlmunkára kényszerített hűtőszekrény a kívánatosnál jóval több energiát fogyaszt. 14. A hűtő hőmérséklete ne legyen kevesebb Celsius-foknál, és a fagyasztót is elég a –18 Celsius-fokra állítani. Ennél alacsonyabb hőmérséklet már jelentősen növelheti a fogyasztást. 15. Olyan hőmérsékletre állítsa a bojlert, aminél nem kell hideg vízzel hígítani a meleget. Az ideális hőfok körülbelül 60 Celsius-fok. *
III. Spóroljon a vízzel!* 16. Zárja el a csapot fogmosás közben! Ha folyó vízzel mos fogat, körülbelül 8 liter vizet pocsékol el. 17. Csökkentheti a vízfelhasználást, ha a konyhai csaptelepbe perlátort szereltet. A perlátor levegővel keveri a vizet, így erősíti a vízsugár erejét. 
*IV. Süssön-főzzön energiatakarékosan!* 18. Vízmelegítésre a leghatékonyabb megoldás a vízmelegítő. 19. Főzéshez használjuk a jó hővezetésű anyagokból, például acélból, öntöttvasból vagy zománcozott vasból készült edényeket! 20. Kevesebb energiával megfő az étel, ha fedőt tesz az edényekre. 21. Az edény mérete is fontos. Akkora edényt használjon, amely passzol a főzőlap méretéhez. 22. A sütő előmelegítése legtöbbször teljesen felesleges energiapazarlás. 23. Spórolhat az energiával, ha az étel elkészülése előtt pár perccel lekapcsolja a sütőt vagy a főzőlapot. Ezek ugyanis 5-10 perccel a lekapcsolás után is melegek maradnak. 24. Mivel nem a levegőt, hanem közvetlenül az ételt melegítik, a mikrohullámú sütők kétszer-háromszor kevesebb energiát fogyasztanak a hagyományos sütőknél. ű
*V. Takarítson takarékosan!* 25. Ha mosás után kihúzkodjuk a nedves ruhát, és simára terítve vállfára akasztva hagyjuk megszáradni, a legtöbb esetben nincs is szükség vasalásra (energia és idő megtakarítás). +1 Nem feltétlenül kell az előírt mosópormennyiséget beleöntenie a mosógépbe, a kevesebb mosópor is tisztára mossa a ruhákat. A bolti tisztítószereket helyettesítheti természetes anyagokkal: citromlével, ecettel, szódabikarbónával.

Ezt a neten találtam, szerintem ebben is van valami.  Bár nem mindennel értek egyet.


----------



## Wisi (2012 Június 28)

Spórolni csak azt tud akinek van miből. Bérből fizetésből élő ember takarék lángon ég.


----------



## KjAndi89 (2012 Július 5)

Nagyon egyszerűen megoldottuk a spórolást párommal. Nem egy helyen vásárolunk be, hanem mindent ott veszünk meg, ahol a legolcsóbb. Élelmiszert nagyáruházban, vegyiárut pedig euros-jellegű üzletekben.. igazából havonta akár 20000ft-t is tudunk igy spórolni.


----------



## zolibor (2012 Július 12)

Nehéz dolog spórolni, hiszen az ember mindig tol maga előtt vagy egy adósságot, vagy egy olyan vásárlást, amit mindenképp meg kell tennie.


----------



## timarsz (2012 Július 16)

Mi több hónapra előre megtervezzük a havi kiadásokat: fix-rezsi, bolt, bérlet, stb, plussz összeírjuk a tervezett nagyobb vásárlásokat, amit ennek tükrében osztunk szét a hónapok között. Így el lehet érni, hogy minden hónap plusszos maradjon.


----------



## gumelig (2012 Július 21)

Volt feleségem alkalmazott egy remek spórolási szisztémát drágára sikerült szabadságok után.

Egy hétig paprikáskrumplit és borsólevest ettünk.
Ez megnyugtatta a lelkiismeretét.


----------



## Bbandi90 (2012 Július 24)

Édesanyám ugyanezt a logikát követi


----------



## Murmilla (2012 Július 25)

Nálunk a hipermarketek hétvégén 10 százalékos engedményt adnak a vásárlás teljes összegére. Tehát amit csak lehet, akkor. Egyébként nem esik nehezemre, természetemnél fogva elég spórolós vagyok. Általában akaratlanul is rákérdezek magamra: "Valóban szükséged van erre?" Az energiával, vízzel is igyekszem takarékoskodni, de azt inkább azért, mert szeretem azt képzelni magamról, hogy környezettudatos vagyok, bár ez enyhén túlzás lenne állítani.


----------



## Erdei Brigitta (2012 Augusztus 5)

Igaz en most nem dolgozok es nincs bevetelem ,de a sok penzszoras utan megtanultam sporolni ha megegyszer dolgozhatnek biztos hogy megneznem mire koltokn es mennyit!!!!


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

az a baj hiába akarsz sporolni sajna senki nem jövőbelátó  a helyzet meg olyan akár óránként változhat valami ára
tehát az 5 let oké éppen csak szinte kivitelezhetetlen


----------



## yoda2012 (2012 Szeptember 4)

Sajnos csak az ételen tud szinte mindenki spórolni.


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Egyszerűen tudni kell, hogy meddig ér az a bizonyos takaró. Azon belül pedig csak azt vásároljunk, ami a legszükségesebb. Ennyi, nem nagy ördöngösség.


----------



## katimama2 (2012 Szeptember 12)

Én spórolni csak úgy tudok, hogy ami nem feltétlenül szükséges, azt nem veszem meg!


----------



## mecse (2012 Szeptember 14)

Spórolni ugy lehet, ha csukott szemmel jársz- nekem ez nem megy, így inkább itthon ülök


----------



## Ranunculaceae (2012 Szeptember 15)

Nem kell csukott szemmel járni, csak hagyd otthon a pénztárcádat, vagy csak az utazásra elegendő pénzt vigyél magaddal.


----------



## nesratta (2012 Szeptember 15)

Energiatakarékosság és ECET!


----------



## Esty2 (2012 Szeptember 20)

Hát én úgy próbálok meg spórolni, hogy vezetem a kiadásaimat. Erre találtam egy nagyon jó kis progit. A neve Money Manager. Ingyenesen letölthető és szerintem tök jól használható.


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Szeptember 20)

Én nem tudok spórolni 
Viszont a világításnál a LED égőket vettem meg. Nem csalódtam bennük! Igaz 3400 ft/db áron volt 36 ledes és egy szobába 3-6 darabot szereltem fel, de a fényviszonyok nagyon jók!


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Szeptember 20)

Valamint a villanyszámlán is érezni lehetett! A kisgyerekek úgy közlekednek a lakás szobái között, hogy folyton felkapcsolják a világítást és úgy is hagyják. Előtte halogén égők voltak, melyeknek darabja 50 W teljesítményt kért. Most 4 szoba igénye alig 70W és nem mindegy.


----------



## Hannoka (2012 Szeptember 27)

Esty2 írta:


> Hát én úgy próbálok meg spórolni, hogy vezetem a kiadásaimat. Erre találtam egy nagyon jó kis progit. A neve Money Manager. Ingyenesen letölthető és szerintem tök jól használható.



Ez biztosan segit!


----------



## ernest01 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Spórolni úgy kell ahogy fiam csinálja,viszi magával a szülőket, ők meg fizetnek min a kis angyal! ( mozi,kaja,stb)


----------



## berrys (2012 Október 13)

saját készítésű költségvetés tábla

ha tetszik használjátok


----------



## peraq (2012 Október 14)

Bevásárlásnál a kassza előtt, megállok és átnézem mi az ami KELL és mi az ami "jujj, de jó". A második kategóriát visszapakolom. Néha az elsőt is. \\m/


----------



## kicsicsiga1 (2012 Október 17)

ez így igaz... kevés pénzből spórolni nem lehet, csak szorosan beosztani..


----------



## Tholi (2012 Október 20)

Lehet hogy már írták, szerintem a ruhákon lehet a legtöbbet spórolni. Sokan lenézik, de a "turis" ruhák ma már vannak olyan jók, mit a plázások.


----------



## szabyka22 (2012 Október 27)

Mindig ugy tudunk sporolni ha csak a leg alapvetobb dolgokat vesszuk meg, ne koltekezzunk feleslegesen, amit veszunk annak gondoljuk meg mennyire szorulunk a targyra, mennyit hasznaljuk


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

Ezek szerint éljünk kenyéren és vízen, és játsszuk el, hogy boldogok vagyunk, igaz örömmel telt el, hogy a bankszámlánkon egyre több pénzünk van... :s


----------



## egon98 (2012 Október 29)

Mi kiszámoltuk, hogy mennyi havonta a rezsi, ezt felkerekítve és egy kicsit rászámolva (kb 2000 Ft-al) minden hónapban egy dobozba tesszük. Így a rezsit tuti, hogy ki tudjuk fizetni. A maradékot pedig elosztom annyi hétre ahány lesz a köv. fizuig. Boítékba rakom vagy gémkapoccsal összetűtöm. Így tudom hogy az adott héten mennyit költhetek még....


----------



## pixyke (2012 November 22)

Mi a vízzel szoktunk úgy spórolni nyáron, hogy az esővizet felfogjuk és azzal öntözünk.


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

1 tipp a spórolással kapcsolatosan!!

Ha van mód rá 8 cm-s szigetelés a háznál (kevesebb lesz a gáz számla) !


----------



## gmeli74 (2012 December 3)

Spórolni tényleg csak az élelmiszeren és a ruhán lehet: mi a városban élőknél szerencsésebbek vagyunk, falun termeszthetünk zöldségeket (ha van pince el lehet raktározni krumplit, hagymát, répát, stb.), gyümölcsöt, abból befőtt, lekvár készül (máris megvan az "édességnek" való: egy kis háztartási keksz pl. barack befőttel, vagy lekváros kenyér.) Ruhán úgy tudsz még spórolni, hogy végigkérdezed az ismerősöket, rokonokat (szerintem ez ma már nem szégyellni való, inkább az, hogy rendes havi fizetésből nem tudsz új ruhát venni a gyerekeidnek), hogy van még jó állapotban lévő, kinőtt ruháik akár felnőtt, vagy gyerek részére. Az eső vizet mi is felfogjuk és használjuk pl. mosásnál szuper, mert még vízlágyító sem kell, fürdésnél is hasznos és mosogatásnál is, persze a főzésnél már rendes ivóvizet használunk.


----------



## kiara_vm (2012 December 3)

Köszi az eddigi tippeket! 
A felírogatást már én is használtam. Megdöbbentő eredménye lehet, hogy mire mennyit költ el az ember :S


----------



## Zo10 (2012 December 8)

Kincs_A írta:


> 1 tipp a spórolással kapcsolatosan!!
> 
> Ha van mód rá 8 cm-s szigetelés a háznál (kevesebb lesz a gáz számla) !


Én többet javasolnék, ha már szigetelsz. 2017-re a mostani szabályozások Mo.-on fokozatosan szigorodni fognak (EU-s döntés alapján). Most a falak hőátbocsátási tényezője 0,45 W/m2K, de 2017-re a terv 0,2W/m2K. Ez teherhordó falazattól függően változó vastagságot jelent, a szigetelésre nézve, de 12-14cm körüli. A számlád kevesebb lesz, a házad többet ér, mert megfelel az előírásoknak. Utólag sokkal többe kerül, mivel ha most egyszerre csinálod (kis túlzással) csak a szigetelő anyag kerül többe (dűbel, ragasztó, festés állványozás stb. csak egyszeres költség).


----------



## kovaxbela (2012 December 21)

Javaslom megszabadulni a tévétől!  Nem csak az előfizetéssel spórolunk, de egy csomó idő is felszabadul, amit pénzkereséssel vagy valami értelmes dologgal tölthetünk.


----------



## kalesszin (2012 December 25)

A rezsin való spórolás egy dolog, azonban néha rájön az emberre a vásárlási láz, amikor meggondolatlanul vesz egy új TV-t, számítógépet, autót, stb-stb... Erre a következő megoldást ajánlom:

1. Elfelejteni a hitelkártyát.
2. Le kell kötni bankban vagy kötvényekbe rakni a megtakarításainkat.

A számlánkon így csak lesz, amiből meg tudunk élni, s még, ha akarnánk sem tudjuk elszórni így a pénzünket.


----------



## ati011 (2012 December 25)

Először a gondolkodáson kell változtatni.Tipikus magyar tulajdonság, a többnek látszani mint amannyi vagyok.


----------



## John Philips (2012 December 29)

*Hobbival egybekötött sppórolási lehetőség*

Spórolni városban még úgy is lehet egy picit, de kreatív és jó hobbi, ha balkonkertet készítünk. 
Egy kis paradicsomültetvény, paprika, vagy más növény már egy erkélykorláton elfér. Mi idén kezdtünk csak 4 db paradicsom palántával, melyek nem egészen fél négyzetméter helyet foglalnak el, és hónapokon keresztül napi 2-3, összesen 4-5 kg frissen termett zöldséghez jutottunk. 
Kaptam paprika (chili) palántát is, ez is szépen termett. Jövőre mindenképp folytatjuk. https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419523_440649685980816_471863423_n.jpg


----------



## _Andi (2012 December 30)

John Philips írta:


> Spórolni városban még úgy is lehet egy picit, de kreatív és jó hobbi, ha balkonkertet készítünk.
> Egy kis paradicsomültetvény, paprika, vagy más növény már egy erkélykorláton elfér. Mi idén kezdtünk csak 4 db paradicsom palántával, melyek nem egészen fél négyzetméter helyet foglalnak el, és hónapokon keresztül napi 2-3, összesen 4-5 kg frissen termett zöldséghez jutottunk.
> Kaptam paprika (chili) palántát is, ez is szépen termett. Jövőre mindenképp folytatjuk. https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419523_440649685980816_471863423_n.jpg



Ez nagyon jó 
Ötletes is, és szépen is néz ki, üdítő színfolt az erkélyen


----------



## Bongyi79 (2013 Január 6)

Nekem is az vált be, h ami marad, azt nem elköltöm, hanem félreteszem.. így viszonylag gyorsan összejön annyi, amit meg már sajnálnék elkölteni, mert látom, h van értelme akár 1-2 ezreket is meghagyni..


----------



## kfcs[45] (2013 Január 10)

Örülök, hogy olyan* sokat kapsz hetente*, hogy az is fel kell írnod!  Sajnos nekem a havi bevételt nem kell, mert mire mindent ki fizetek:azt már fejben tudom tartani!


----------



## Ritek (2013 Január 10)

Én a ruhákon tudok a legtöbbet spórolni. Cserélgetjük a családban, barátainkkal. A turiban is nagyon jó cuccokat lehet kifogni! Új ruhát már évek óta nem is vettem.


----------



## La1ce (2013 Január 16)

Például, ha rendelnél valami ételt, helyette főzz és tedd el a különbözetet egy perselybe. Nekem így hamar gyűlt a forint.


----------



## mfferi (2013 Január 16)

A gondolkodáson kell változtatni, tipikus magyar tulajdonság. A többnek látszani mint amannyi vagyok.


----------



## stalkerHUN (2013 Január 18)

Hát igen, a ruhákon talán még könnyű is spórolni...


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

Nálunk a férjem osztja be a pénzt, szerencsére! Nekem havi apanázsom van amit szerencsére nem tudok túllépni, mivel nagyon "elszállnék"...:grin:


----------



## Larissa45 (2013 Január 22)

*spórolás sokmindenen*

Spórolni sok mindenen lehet, attól függ, hogy eddig ki mire mennyit költött. 



Nőknek fodrász, kozmetikán havonta ezreket lehet. Ritkább hajvágás (megfelelő frizura), otthon haj/szemöldökfestés. 
Otthon főzéssel még többet. Igaz, ehhez kell némi szabadidő is. 
Valóban érdemes a hipermarketek akciós újságait átnézni, kedvező ár esetén néhány tartós cikkből bespájzolni. 
Egy átlag háztartásban a régebbi hűtőszekrény és a mosógép fogyaszt a legtöbbet. Az újabbak ilyen szempontból jobbak. 
Ha valakinek hullámzó az anyagi helyzete, akkor amikor jobban megy neki, érdemes tartós, minőségi termékeket vásárolni(háztartási gépek, jó cipő, táska, stb.), mert rosszabb anyagi körülmények közt ezt nem biztos, hogy meg fogja tenni, de utólag áldani fogja az eszét. 
Banki költségeken is lehet spórolni, a megfelelő számlacsomag kiválasztásával. Nagy különbségek lehetnek. 

Egyik kedvenc pénzügyi spórolási tippeket tartalmazó oldalam a kiszamolo.hu.


----------



## TK66 (2013 Február 1)

Nekem sokat számít,ha bevásárolni pontos listával megyek és tartom is magam hozzá,nem csábulok el,hogy más termékeket is vegyek.


----------



## Jenci521 (2013 Február 2)

Próbáltam a spórolást úgy, hogy előre bevásároltam, úgy is hogy elapróztam de egyik se vált be olyan nagyon.


 :sad:


----------



## maria236 (2013 Február 2)

Én úgy olvasom az akciós újságokat, hogy mindig tudjam összehasonlítani az árakat. Így azért egy kicsit könnyebb.


----------



## csibe966 (2013 Február 5)

ez nekem is szúrja a szememet. Szerintem mi magyarok még mindig ragaszkodunk a kirakat dolgokhoz. Például saját ház, saját autó...külföldön megszokott a bérlés, mindig ahhoz alkalmazkodva, hogy mit engedhetünk meg magunknak.
Én most adtam el a házam itthon , megszabadultam az általam nem akart hiteltől...Szerintem többet nem is lesz sajátom...külföldön sem...


----------



## csibe966 (2013 Február 5)

nekem a nagy bevásárlás soha nem jött be. A család alapból olyan volt, hogy ettek, amit láttak. Nagyon hamar elfogyott a készlet, nekem sokkal jobban bejön a kisebb vásárlás....tovább tart.


----------



## Monyci (2013 Február 6)

Az is nagyon fontos spórolási módszer, hogy ne dobjunk ki élelmiszereket: tervezzük meg az ételek mennyiségét is, és ha mégis van maradék, próbáljuk meg felhasználni. Pl.: marad egy kis pörkölt, jó lesz feltétnek a másnapi főzelékre. Nálunk gyakran felhalmozódik a szárazkenyér, ilyenkor mi megszárítjuk és zsemlemorzsát készítünk belőle...stb.


----------



## madmarin (2013 Február 6)

Mi az élelmiszer hulladékokon és maradékokon jószágokat nevelünk, így semmi nem vész kárba.


----------



## dedix (2013 Február 7)

Mindig próbáljunk meg annyit főzni, ami el is fogy.


----------



## Sziszi850 (2013 Február 9)

Én próbálok spórolni, csak valahogy nem megy...
Valaki segítsen.


----------



## neuildus (2013 Február 11)

Hát ez csak egy pici észrevétel, de ne vegyetek előre csomagolt szalámit, vegyetek a csemegepultból. Múltkor kiszámoltam, ugyanannyi pénzért kb. 30% többet kapsz. Szóval ott csak a műanyag fóliát fizeted ki, és kitudja mikor lett becsomagolva!!!


----------



## lerzsi61 (2013 Február 12)

A TV-t, Dvd-t, stb. én is lekapcsolom éjszakára és nem hagyom a telefontöltőt se bedugva.


----------



## jacky87 (2013 Február 13)

Én a telefonomra töltöttem le egy jó kis alkalmazást, amiben vezetni tudom a kiadásaimat. Minden fizetés után megvan az alap összeg és szépen minden kiadást felvezetek. Így minden hónapban láthatom, hogy mire mennyit költöttem, és az állandó kiadások mellé láthatom, hogy mennyit költhetek mellékesen. 
Ami meg megmarad az adott hónapban azt félreteszem!

Eddig ez jól bevált


----------



## gwarn (2013 Február 13)

Használjatok LED-es fényforrásokat olyan helyeken, ahol nem kapcsolgatjátok fel-le a villanyt. Érdemben nem is fogyaszt villamos energiát.


----------



## Hopi958 (2013 Február 13)

Saját - kipróbált és megvalósított - költségmegtakarítási lépések 8 pontba foglava:

- hitelkártya megszüntetése (nincs további kártyadíj, számlaegyenleg postázási díja, biztosítási díj, a kamatról nem is beszélve) 
- TV: második set-topbox és felvétel opció szolgáltatás visszamondása (meg lehet szokni, többet vagyunk együtt 
- előfizetéses mobilról feltöltősre váltás (és persze a telefonálási szokások megváltoztatása)
- a hidegebb időszaktól (november közepétől) a normál hűtő kikapcsolás (ezt ott lehet megvalósítani, ahol van zárt, hidegebb helység), ezzel együttjár a megszokott vásárlási - étkezési szokások változtatása is
- RO (reverz-ozmózis elvén működő) víztisztisztító berendezés elfolyó (eddig szennyvízvezetékre bekötött) vizének felfogása gyűjtőtartályba ( a fogyasztáson kívül bármire felhasználható: mint WC-öblítés, virágok locsolása, háztartásban tisztításokhoz, stb.) A témáról csak annyit: az ilyen típusú víztisztító berendezések 4-5 liter vizet 'elfolyatnak' 1 liter tisztított víz előállításához. Tapasztalatom szerint ez lényegesen több. Akinek ilyen víztisztítója van, tesztelje saját maga. (Ettől függetlenül még mindig ezt tartom a legjobb víztisztító megoldásnak)
- a hulladékok szelektív gyűjtése: kevesebb kukatartalom, ami visszaváltható, azt vissza is kell váltani, nem kell szemérmesen lesütni a szempillánkat 
- vásárolni csak előzetesen átgondolt listával, szigorúan csak azt kell venni. Amit lehet, azt arra a termékre szakosodott szakboltban kell beszerezni, szinte biztos, hogy olcsóbb és jobb minőségű , mint a szuper-hiper marketekben.
- lakásvilágítás LED-égőkkel: ezt csak fokozatosan, ahogy a pénztárca engedi: pl. amikor akciós egy-egy termék.


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 13)

Hopi958 írta:


> Saját - kipróbált és megvalósított - költségmegtakarítási lépések 8 pontba foglava:


A lista nagy részével egyetértek, az életünkben ilyen, viszonylag kis változtatással és odafigyeléssel valóban sokat meg lehet takarítani.
Ezzel viszont nem értek egyet:


> - hitelkártya megszüntetése (nincs további kártyadíj, számlaegyenleg postázási díja, biztosítási díj, a kamatról nem is beszélve)


Több, mint 10 éve van hitelkártyám és a megfelelő bank és kondíciók kiválasztásával szerintem lehet vele spórolni: 
mindig csak annyit költök hitelkártyával, amire van fedezet
kamat nincs, mivel az elköltött összeget minden esetben visszafizetem határidőre (általában tárgyhó+15 nap) 
a fizetés megérkezésekor a nagy részét azonnal lekötöm, így 1 hónapot kamatozik, addig a hitelkártyáról költök 
biztosítás nincs a hitelkártyán (miért is szükséges?)
számlaegyenleg postázási díj, zárlati díj, kártyadíj mértéke bankfüggő, ha sok, akkor váltani kell
vannak hitelkártyák, ahol a költés bizonyos százalékát jóváírják
ezenkívül szoktak lenni akciós ajánlatok (pl. első éves kártyadíj elengedése), ezeket figyelve és hitelkártyát/bankot váltva is sokat lehet spórolni, ha valaki vállalja az új szerződéskötéssel járó ügyintézést.
Összevetve a költségeket és a megtakarításokat, nálam pozitív az egyenleg, ezért én nem szüntetném meg a hitelkártyám. Persze ez nagyban függ a költési szokásoktól, így biztosan van, akinél nem éri meg hitelkártyát tartani.

A víztisztító berendezést nem ismerem, mi nem használunk. Kb. mennyi az üzemeltetési költsége?


----------



## Hopi958 (2013 Február 13)

csrob1 írta:


> A lista nagy részével egyetértek, az életünkben ilyen, viszonylag kis változtatással és odafigyeléssel valóban sokat meg lehet takarítani.
> Ezzel viszont nem értek egyet:


Amennyiben a lekötött összegre kapott nettó kamat több, mint a hitelkártyáról elköltött
összeg és kártyafenntartás összes költsége (vagyis az egyenleg pozitív), akkor érdemes
tovább folytatni ezt a fajta gazdálkodást. 
"biztosítás nincs a hitelkártyán (miért is szükséges?)" erre nem tudok válaszolni, én sem értem,
a hitelező bankot kellene megkérdezni, de már nem vagyok kapcsolatban velük. Tény: én nem
kértem, de fizetnem kellett.
A víztisztító üzemeltetési költsége: napi 5 literes átlagos fogyasztással számolva kevesebb, mint 20 forint
egy liter tisztított víz költsége (elhasznált víz díjával és szűrőcsere költségével számolva) .


----------



## kayaksurf (2013 Február 13)

Én ha vásárolni akarok magamnak valami értékesebb dolgot,mindig megkérdezem magamtól hogy "ez mennyire fontos számomra,és ha nem veszem meg,akkor mennyire fog hiányozni az életemből".


----------



## Csvir (2013 Február 26)

Azért egy minimum mindig van


----------



## matulabacsi (2013 Február 27)

osztom sajnos


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 4)

Minden nap készítek magamnak ebédet, így a szép kártyán összegyűjtött havi kaja pénzt utazásra költjük.


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Próbálj olyan sebességgel vezetni, hogy minél kevesebbet kelljen fékezni. Amikor csak lehet motorféket használj és sose hagyd üresben guruláskor. Találd meg az ideális utazósebességet (1,6 os benzines motornál általában kb. 90 km/h) és közlekedj hosszabb távon azon. 
Az üzemanyagon spórolni a legjobb!


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Ez inkább beruházás! Megtérülésszámítás nélkül ne csináld!


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

gwarn írta:


> Használjatok LED-es fényforrásokat olyan helyeken, ahol nem kapcsolgatjátok fel-le a villanyt. Érdemben nem is fogyaszt villamos energiát.


Tudnál ajánlani valami elfogadhatót? Amiket én láttam azok drágák és rettenetes fényhőmérsékletűek voltak.


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

GadMar írta:


> Én pl. úgy szoktam spórolni a meggylekvár készítésénél, hogy
> 2,5 kg cseresznyéhez 0,5 kg meggyet teszek, így nem olyan savanyú az egész, nem kell olyan sok cukrot hozzáadni, lehet spórolni a pénzzel, és ugyanolyan ízű lesz attól a kevés meggytől is, mintha csak meggy lenne benne.
> 
> Üdv.


Ezzel nem értek egyet... Ha cseresznyét raksz bele, akkor abból nem lesz meggylekvár!


----------



## yubari (2013 Április 4)

Mi úgy spórolunk a vízzel, hogy a használt fürdővizet vödörbe tettük és azzal öntötük le a WC-t. Sztem ezt lehet tovább fejleszteni


----------



## yubari (2013 Április 4)

Ez tényleg így van, én nem is szoktam soha előre csomagoltat venni. Félelmetes az árkülönbség.


----------



## yubari (2013 Április 4)

Olyan elosztókat használunk amiken külön lehet minden lyukat áramtalanítani. Így azon kapcsolunk fel - le mindent, és nincs készenléti feszültségben, Sztem lehet vele spórolni.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Egy bicikli maga is pénzbe kerül, hamar visszajön az ára, ha autózás vagy tömegközlekedés helyett inkább ezzel közlekedsz.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Ha spórolni akarunk, természetesen alap dolog, hogy az akciókat, leárazásokat figyelni kell.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Érdemes minimalizálni a bevásárlások számát, és amikor tényleg rá kerül a sor, akkor viszont a legolcsóbb helyet felkeresni.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Fürdés helyett zuhanyozz!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

A mosógépet mindig akkor indítsd be, ha már tele tudod tölteni!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Ne folyóvízben mosogass!
Ne folyóvízben moss fogat!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Gyűjts esővizet a locsoláshoz, autómosáshoz!
Ügyelj a lakás tisztaságára, hogy kevesebbszer kelljen felmosni!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Fűtés spórolás

A fűtéssel, gázzal való spórolás nem feltétlenül jelenti azt, hogy télen fáznunk kell.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Nappal hagyd, hogy a nap besüssön az ablakon, és felmelegítse a lakást!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Éjjel a függönnyel, redőnnyel is akadályozd meg, hogy a meleg kimenjen a lakásból! Használjunk vastag, sötét, földig érő függönyt!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Ne lógjon a függöny a fűtőtestre, és ne takarja el semmilyen tárgy, ami elnyelhetné a melegét!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Csak rövid ideig szellőztessünk, hogy a berendezési tárgyak ne tudjanak kihűlni!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

[h=1]Üzemanyag spórolás[/h]


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Minél nagyobb fokozatban tartsuk a sebességünket, azaz amikor csak lehet, legyünk 5-ösben!


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Ne menj túl gyorsan! A kocsinak fogyasztás szempontjából megvan az optimális sebessége, és ez általában a megengedett sebesség határérték körül van.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Figyelj arra, hogy hol tankolsz! A benzin literenkénti árában akár 10-15 Ft különbséget is találsz az egyes helyeken.


----------



## pimpoka123 (2013 Április 4)

Tankolj többet! Ha mindig csak egy kicsit tankolsz, gyakrabban kell benzinkúthoz járnod, ami felesleges utakat jelent.


----------



## Telemarkos (2013 Április 4)

Spórolósan úgy tudsz vezetni, ha a forgalomban előrelátó vagy, egyenletesen vezetsz, ne fékezz nagyokat és ne gyorsíts hirtelen.


----------



## ildi79 (2013 Április 5)

spórolni? miből?
de egy-két tanács:
- minden elosztó legyen lekapcsolható, s használd is a kapcsolót
- feleslegesen ne használj Vizet 
- ételek továbbhasználása: ha pl. két napig ettél pörköltet , de egy pici hús még mindig van ( ami mondjuk fél adat ), abból tökéletes rizotto lesz egy kis rizzsel, borsóval - és máris elég két embernek
- ne vegyél meg felesleges dolgokat. pl. sokan megvesznek egy kiló kenyeret aztán a fele kukában végzi..., vagy megveszik az óriási akciós tejfölt miközben két kanál fogy belőle...az akcióból itt lesz ráfizetés...
- ha nagyvárosban laksz ne vegyél meg mindent egy helyen. mi minden héten az akciós újságokat bújjuk . igaz idő mert el kell menni legalább 3 helyre, de rengeteget spórolunk vele
- ruhákat lehet baráti körben csereberélni , főleg pl. gyerekekét. 
- vezess piros kockás füzetben pontos kiadási listákat
- a gyalog 5-10 percre lévő üzletbe kár kocsival menni, ha az ember nem nagybevásárlást csinált ( ez hülyén hangzik, de itt a lakótelepen sokan ezt csinálják, miközben egy kis szatyorban elfér amit vesznek.....a benzin meg csak fogy....egy kis séta nem árt )
- ha elmegy vhova az ember vigyen otthonról inni/enni, akkor nem kell megvenni . mi strandra, kirándulni mindenhova így megyünk. 
- ha van helyed , időd, tudásod akkor eltevés.....lekvár, lecsó... ki lehet fogni nyár végén olcsóbb lecsópaprikát akkor tesszük el. aztán okt-ápr között mindig előveszünk egy-egy üveggel.
- gondold végig mire költesz feleslegesen. valóban kell egy újabb cipő, felső, stb? 
- keress a neten cserebere oldalakat., add a gyerek 1-2 hét alatt kinőtt ruháit.
ilyenek....mindenki tud egy darabig húzni a nadrágszíjon....csak egy idő után nincs hova.


----------



## lovely1989 (2013 Április 8)

Szerintem amin a legtöbbet spórolni lehet az a kaja (nálunk legalábbis) mindig annyit vegyél amennyit fel is használsz, így kevesebb vész kárba


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 8)

pimpoka123 írta:


> Figyelj arra, hogy hol tankolsz! A benzin literenkénti árában akár 10-15 Ft különbséget is találsz az egyes helyeken.


Nagyvárosban, sok, egymáshoz közeli benzinkútnál esetleg, de ahol nincs több kút eltérő árakkal, amíg elautózol egy olcsóhoz elhasználtad a spórolt különbözetet


----------



## laudrup (2013 Április 9)

víztakarékosság:
vettem csapra szerelhető toldalékot ami zuhanyszerűen porlasztja a vízet,a sok vízet használó foglalatosságoknál(mosogatás,borotválkozás stb..) 50% vízmegtakarítás.


----------



## EvaPapp47 (2013 Április 9)

Szempillaspirál spórolási trükk: Van az a helyzet amikor egy nem is olyan régen vásárolt, és akár jó minőségű szempillaspirál, felvitelkor gyanúsan csomósodni kezd. Ekkor a legtöbb nő gyakran megválik tőle esetleg elkönyveli magában hogy azt a márkát többet nem veszi stb...Ilyenkor a legegyszerűbb módszer egy csepp arckrémet(ügyelve a mennyiségre) hozzáadni. Ennek több előnyös oldala van: -Nem módosítja a termék minőségét. - Csomósodás mentesen vihető fel az anyag a pillákra. -Nem szárad ki egyhamar.


----------



## OBOlga (2013 Április 10)

keszits listat a kiadasaidrol es ho vegen nezd at mit vettel meg feleslegesen.


----------



## ibii (2013 Április 12)

*Házi mosógél*

Házi Mosógél

Hozzávalók:
-4,5 evk lereszeltmosószappan=6 dkg,
-250 ml mosószóda=30 dkg,
-2,5 L víz(szénsav mentes ásványvizet szoktak ajánlani hozzá,én szűrtvizzel készítem)
Egy fazékba beletesszük a mosósszappant ésannyi vízzel felengedjük,amennyi ellepi.Úgy is jó,ha csakegyszerűen felkockázzuk,a reszelés akkor jó,ha nincs otthonkéznél mérleg.Lassú hőfokon felmelegítjük,időnkéntmegkavarjuk.Amikor felodódik a szappan kinyitjuk az ablakot :grin: afelszabaduló szén dioxid miatt, és hozzáöntjük a mosószódát.Jólelkeverjük,majd hozzáöntjük a 2,5 L vízet. ILyenkor lehethozzátenni egy kis mosáshoz alkalmas illóolajat is . Ha máreléggé kihült át öntjük flakonokba és kész is a szuperjómosószerünk :grin:Nem kell megilyedni,nagyon könnyen kocsonyásodik,de ezekkel azarányokkal könnyen fel lehet rázni a flakonban ,így könnyebbenis adagolható és a ruhák sem anyaga sem lesz durva.Ezért is eléga 6dkg mosószappan. Nagyon szépen mos fehér és színes ruhákategyaránt. 
! DE !: gyapjúhoz,és minden finom,kényestextítliához nem ajánlott, oda muszály a kímélőmosószer. 

Öblítéshez egy kis 20%-os ecetet öntökaz öblítőbe,vagy kifejezetten mosáshoz használható illóolajat(kb.:300Ft),vagy a kettőt együtt kombinálom.

A kismennyiségű ecet nem bántja a mosógépet és szépen kiveszi amaradék mosószert a ruhákból.A gépben sem hagyja lerakódni avízkövet és a mosószert . 

Sajnos nem tudom márannak bloggernek a nevét és a netes címét,akinek volt annyiesze,hogy lemérje a hozzávalók mennyiségét,pedigmegérdemelné,hogy őt is megemlítsem.

Pár száz Ft,300-nál nem több.:grin:Sokáig elég,80-120ml-kell haszálni egy mosáshoz a ruhatöltettőlfüggően.


----------



## ibii (2013 Április 12)

*Házi mosogatópor mosogatógépbe*

Sziasztok !
Házi mosogatópor mosogatógépbe 

Régóta kísérleteztem olyan házi mosogatóporral,amit mosogatógépbe lehet tenni.
Érdekes módon ez volt a legegyszerűbb,a leginkább természetbarát és a leg-leg olcsóbb,amit magam állítgattam össze \\m/
- 1 rész citromsav por
- 2 rész mosószóda
Fontos, hogy legyen elég só a gép tárolójában és ecet (én 20%-os ecetet használok) az öblítő tárolóban.
Az is nagyon jót tesz a mosogatás hatásfokának,és a gépnek is,ha a váltás előtt elvégzünk egy citromsav poros mosogatást az üres gépben,Nem kell sokat tenni belőle a mosóporos rekeszt feltöltöm vele.
Nagyon szépen mosogat így a gépem. Érdemes próbálkozni,több ezer FT-ot lehet így megspórolni és természetbarát és nincsennek benne mérgező anyagok.


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

hasznosnak tartom naponta leírni és évre hónapra előre tervezni a kiadást/bevételt - mondjuk excelben


----------



## fullika85 (2013 Április 18)

Igazából az is spórolásnak tekinthető, ha a bevitt ételmennyiséget lecsökkentem, helyette jobb minőségű élelmiszert fogyasztok, így az egészség tovább megmaradhat, ergo jobb közérzet, kevesebb dokilátogatás


----------



## czanitka3 (2013 Április 21)

Esővíz felfogása, a növényeknek is hasznosabb.


----------



## apwbdum (2013 Április 28)

Nos az én spórolási tippem:
Mindig megtervezem előre az ,hogy mit eszünk, olyan szinten ,hogy egy hónapra előre minden egyes étkezést. Tudom ijesztően hangzik, de először csak egy évig mindig írtam mit eszünk az nap ( sajnos sok az étkezéssel kapcsolatos beteg a családban pl: cukor, lisztérzékeny fehérje allergia stb., így ez amúgy is szükséges lenne) és azután már a heti menüt megterveztem. A bevásárlás pedig pontos lista ( kis kihágásokkal) alapján negyedévekét nagy a tartós élelmiszerek liszt cukor stb. az egyéb dolgokat pedig próbálom úgy elintézni, hogy heti 1-2 bevásárlásnál ne legyen több.
Az a tapasztalatom, hogy az élelmiszerekkel nagyon sokat lehet spórolni ha nagyobb tételben és akciósan vagy kuponnal veszed őket (a nagyobb áruházak honlapján lehet találni letölthető kuponokat amit nem szoktak reklámozni). És minél kevesebbet mégy boltba annál kisebb a kísértés, hogy olyat végy amin nincs a listán.


----------



## gumelig (2013 Június 6)

Vasarnap nezni a kirakatokat.


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 6)

Olvastam és ki is próbáltam, ha eldugul a lefolyód akkor önts bele valamenniy szódabikarbónát, rá esetett, majd melegvizet! És valóbban beválik, nekem bejött. Olcsó is és hatékony!!!


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 6)

Amivel még tudtok jól spórolni, az az áram. Itthon a TV-ben is reklámozzák, hogy ha kikapcsoltok mindent de tényleg mindent, a DVD-legátszót is akkor rengeteg áramköltséget tudtok megspórolni.


----------



## Kiss Béla (2013 Június 6)

Spórolni úgy is lehet, hogy nem dobjátok ki a szemétként keletkezett műanyag edényeiteket, flakonokat, hanem levágva palántákat ültethettek bele!!!  És mondjuk mindig elérhetővé válik egy kis friss petrezselyem pl.  Hajrá!


----------



## most (2013 Június 10)

mosogató szerelés... lecseréltem a csövet szerelhetőre ( takarítható gégecsöves)
kvfőző gumi simán kompatibilis a lefolyó tömítővel


----------



## Vilus (2013 Június 18)

Pár csepp mosogatószer,ecet és egy kis víz keverve,gyönyörűen tisztítja az ablakokat,csempét.
Ecettel vízkőoldózok kávéfőzőt,csapokat.Mosásnál öblítőként egy kis ecetet használok.A ruhákon nem érződik a szaga viszont lágyak és élénk színűek lesznek!Mindemellett meggátolja a mosógép vízkövesedését is.


----------



## echan (2013 Június 27)

A gyerekek imádják az un. "Bedekó" vagy ma már inkább "Nescuiq" kakaókat, de ha megnézzük a dobozon látható összetétel táblázatot, láthatjuk, hogy nem éppen egészséges, ráadásul drága is. kb. 20% cukor vagy cukor származék, ismeretlen mennyiségű kakaó, szójalecitin, emulgeállószer, armák, ízfokozók, stb... Én úgy gondoltam, hogy az első két helyen szerepelő tétel nekem bőven elég egy kakaóban. Tehát fogtam magam és egy üres kakaósdobozban összekevertem egy kis csomag kakaóport és annyi cukrot, amennyi nagyjából felveszi a kakaóport és jól összeráztam. Kész a bedekó, adalékanyagmentesen. Mivel a kakaó a cukorszemcsékre tapad, fellazítja a kakaó tömörségét és teljesen jól fog oldódni tejben, igaz hidegen kevésbé mint a gyári bedekó, de azt hiszem ennyi kellemetlenséget megér az, hogy ne legyen benne adalékanyag. És még olcsóbb is mint a 700-800 forintos egészségtelen kotyvalék.


----------



## Mici42 (2013 Június 29)

Sziasztok!

A legolcsóbb folyékony mosószer, a munkahelyemen mindenki ezt "főzi" és használja már.
Hozzávalók: 12l folyékony mosószerhez - kb : 280 ft
mosószoda. 25 dkg /nálunk 2kg-osat lehet venni - 1000ft. , ez 8x elég/
mosószappan 150 ft.
Elkészítése: mosószappant le kell reszelni és 6 liter vízben oldódásig főzni
majd hozzáadni 6 l hideg vízet és a 25 dkg mosószodát
az egészet össze kell jól keverni és flakonokba tölteni.


----------



## Eszter Szilágyi (2013 Július 9)

sziasztok!
jó a topik 

mosógép vízkőtlenítéséhez, illetve fugák fehérítéséhez, nagyon jó a citromsav. Tegyél 2 evőkanál citromsavat az üres mosogatódobba, és futass le üresen egy gyors 40 fokos programot.
Ha teszel a WC-be szintén 2 ek citromsavat, és hagyod állni kb. 1 órát, gyönyörűen leszedi a vízkövet. 
Tipp: kapsz háztartási citromsavat a háztartási felszerelés boltban, nagy kiszerelésben. Olcsóbb, mint a gyógysezrtárban, bár ez ugye nem alkalmas étkezési célra 

Mi figyelünk arra is, hogy ahol nem tartózkodunk a lakásban, ott ne égjen a villany.

Megszáradt kiflit, kenyeret daráld le, és máris van zsemlemorzsád.


----------



## Szolnok71 (2013 Augusztus 1)

Én úgy spórolok, hogy csak biciklizek, nem veszek buszjegyet, nem járok strandra, nem veszek fagyit, nem adok pénzt a koldusnak, nem veszek kaparós sorsjegyet, nem megyek New Yorkba nyaralni, csak a fűben fekszem és egy jó világot álmodom.


----------



## ferdinand2011 (2013 Október 18)

Házi kenyér sütés:
Hasznos ötletek:itt :
http://www.limarapeksege.hu/
http://margit2.hu/receptek.htm

Kenyér recept:
Hozzávalók
60dkg liszt ( BL55 vagy tönkölybúza )
1 kávéskanál méz vagy 2 db kockacukor
1,5 teáskanál só ( kb 1 dkg )
kb 3dl langyos víz
2 dkg élesztő vagy 5g porélesztő (itt is ki kell tapasztalni lehet tőbbet vagy kevesebbet rakni )

Első sütésnél érdemes kevesebb sót használni ,hogy ne legyen túl sós.

Elkészítés:
Kézi dagasztással:
A sót szárazon el kell keverni a liszttel elkeverni.
A mézet vagy kockacukrot kb 2 dl langyos vízben elkeverni és hozzáadni az élesztőt- hagyni felfutni ( kb 5 perc műlva az élesztő feljön a víz tetejére)
Poréleszőnél nem kell felfuttatni, csak beletenni a porélesztőt mézes vagy cukros vízbe.
Ezután a lisztre rá kell önteni a élesztős,cukros langyos vizet és el kell kedeni dagasztani .
Érdemes egy pohárba még 3dl langyos vizet odatenni a kezünk ügyébe ,mert a liszthez apránként kell hozzáadni még vizet addig amig
nemtúl kemény tésztát kapunk.
Sütőben 50C kb 1 órán át kelesztjük
amikor megkel átgyúrjuk és kizsírozott vagy sütőpapíros tepsibe rakjuk és a következő képpen sütjük:
A sütőt elő melegítjük 230 C -ra beteszünk a sütőbe egy kis lábast vagy edényt amiben víz van.
A kenyeret a 230C -on 15 percig sütjük, majd 15 perc elteltével 180C -on kb 45 percig sütjük.
"Tű" próbával lehet ellenőrizni ,hogy megsült -e a kenyér.
"Tű" próba: a kenyérbe villát vagy hústűt szúrunk és amikor kihúzzuk a kenyérből akkor a hústűn nem lehet nyerskenyértészta.


Kenyérsütőgépben való sütés:
320ml langyosvizet teszünk a sütőtálba majd beletesszük a 1kávéskanál mézet, 5-6g porélesztőt és a liszet majd a liszt tetejére szórunk kb 10g sót
Sütést sötét programon végezzük a kenyér sütőgép elvégzi a többi dolgot.

További ötletek:
http:\\margit2.hu
www.limarapeksege.hu
Youtub-on : keresés mezőbe házikenyér vagy dagasztás


A fenti kenyér szerintem tönkölybúzával a legfinomabb.

Egy két fotély:
jó ötletek:http://anyasporol.cafeblog.hu/2012/06/
http://csirak.hu/

Mosással kapcsolatos információk:
folyékony mosószer :http://anyasporol.blogspot.se/2012/03/36-liter-folyekony-mososzer-hazilag-500_14.html
borotvahab házilag: http://eletkert.wordpress.com/2013/04/15/borotvahab/#more-4720 érdekes ötletek vannak ezen ablogon is.

Jó olvasást és jó egészséget kívánok Nektek.


----------



## ferdinand2011 (2013 Október 18)

ibii írta:


> *Házi mosógél*
> 
> Házi Mosógél
> 
> ...



Ahol megemlítik:
http://antalvali.com/boszorkanykonyha/mosopor-gel-allagu.html
http://blog.xfree.hu/keres.tvn?mit=mos%F3sz%F3da%20mos%E1s
Üdv Ferdinand


----------



## most (2013 December 25)

olcsó de dús karácsonyfát vetünk majd ...metsző ollóval formásra metszettem
szaloncukor akasztónak jó a széthajtott gémkapocs és erősebb is


----------



## Sebestyénné Zsuzsa (2013 December 31)

Nem megyek a boltba, ez a legjobb spórolás mert ha betévedek lista nélkül jaj nekem.


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

Ha már a mosásra használt víz mennyiségével nem tudok különösebben spórolni, hiszen a mosógépnél ez adott, így a drága mosószernél olcsóbb mosószódát használom és tökéletesen megfelel.


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Február 24)

Sziasztok leírom mi hogyan spórolunk. 
1. Havi egy nagy bevásárlás, szigorúan listával, ha tudom ki is jegyzetelem az árakat (sajnos volt már rá példa, hogy "véletlenül" drágábban ütötték be) 
2. Én főzök, a kaján rengeteget lehet spórolni
3. Télen Babóval együtt fürdés, és abban a vízben megfürödhet még a harmadik is.
4. Pici baba fürdővize kis kádban jó volt éjjeli wc locsolásra.
5. Takarításhoz ecet, szódabikarbóna, citromsav.
6. mosáshoz mosószóda hozzáadása mosószer mellé.
7. saját kiskert, akinek van lehetősége, tartson tyúkokat
8. energiatakarékos izzók, led izzók használata.
9. Víz ésszerű használata, nyáron se kell 5 percnél hosszabban zuhanyozni
10. lámpát lekapcsolni ha nem vagy ott


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

Nem kell magadnál tartani pénzt. Kártyát meg még kevésbé, kártyával sokkal többet költ az emberfia...


----------



## Zoli Úr (2014 Március 15)

Előszőr magadnak fizess!! És csak utána mindenki másnak


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

Mi a legtöbbet élelmiszerre költjük.Persze ezen lehetne a legjobban spórolni,de ennél jobban már nem megy..


----------



## mangoalma (2014 Április 10)

Sziasztok!

Spórolni a legjobban szerintem úgy lehet, ha füzetet vezetünk a kiadásokról. Aztán meg lehet nézni azt a hó végén és biztos találunk olyat, ami nélkül bőven meglettünk volna


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 15)

Ha jóllakottan mész vásárolni, vagy inkább el sem mész!


----------



## swenson (2014 Április 26)

Sziasztok!
A háztartásban ha elfogy valami, rögtön felírom egy cédulára, amit a hűtőre ragasztok. Majd hónap végén a megmaradt fizetésből megveszem azt, amire valóban szükségem van.A bank záráskor saját kérésemre leköti a maradék pénzemet. Előtte veszek ki, ha mégis valami közbejönne, de nem sokat.Ha fürdök, az bizony sok vízzel jár, ez általában csak hajmosáskor fordul elő, a forró vizet hagyom kihűlni, nyitva hagyom a fürdőszoba ajtaját: párásít és melegít is. Amint kihűl vödörbe vele, jó lesz a mellékhelyiségbe a wc-t leöblíteni. Nem vagyok extrém fukar, csak sajnálom azokat az embereket, akik még iható vízhez sem jutnak, én meg csak leengedem a kád lefolyóján. Ugyanezt meg lehet csinálni a mosógép használatakor is.
A 3-4 napos, már nem igazán friss kenyérből bundás kenyeret csinálok, zöldségekkel, teával nagyon is finom. A többit egy tepsiben megszárítom, ledarálom, s van zsemlemorzsám. A sült burgonya olaját egy kifogyott olajos flakonba öntöm: nem morzsás, még egyszer felhasználhatom. A megmaradt húslevest, ha nincs benne tészta, nyugodtan le lehet fagyasztani. A tejfölös dolgokat is, csak olvadáskor kicsapódik a tejföl. A torta is lefagyasztható, de az előre elkészített nyers sütemények nem. Nem iszom sem kólát, sem ásványvizet, sem kávét automatából. 4-5 kávé árából veszek egy 250 grammosat, több, mint egy hónapig elég.
Most mennem kell, de még töröm a fejem, mi jut eszembe.
Szép napot!
Szeretettel: Swen


----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 16)

Nagyon jó ötletek, köszi!


----------



## senga1970 (2014 Június 16)

Nekem a legnagyobb spórolás, hogy listát készítek a havi 1x nagy bevásárláshoz. Otthon indulás előtt még ellenőrzöm, hogy tényleg csak azok legyenek rajta amire szükségem van. És csak azt vásárolok ami a listán van. Az elcsábulás mindig drága.


----------



## senga1970 (2014 Június 17)

Nagy spórolás még nálunk az ásványvíz-csappvíz csere. Nem kell haza cipelnem az ásványvíz hegyeket, nem keletkezik rengeteg hulladék sem. Ha szénsavasra vágyunk vettünk 1 szódagépet (költsége minimális) és azzal annyit gyártunk amennyihez kedvünk van. 1 m3 víz árán még 10 liter ásványvizet sem vehetsz (kivéve a nagy multik nagy átverését).


----------



## Indus79 (2014 Június 17)

mi is vettünk egy brita kancsót aktív szenes szűrő van benne. Sajnos manapság nincs akcióban a szűrő mert ugye cserélgetni kell, de még így is olcsóbb mint az ásványvíz és szerintem sokkal finomabb. És mi is listával vásárolunk, még az árát is ki szoktam jegyzetelni, sajna van átverés a boltokban ha nem vagy résen...


----------



## mangoalma (2014 Június 20)

Az áraknak a kiírása szuper jó ötlet. Mivel a nagyobb boltok már egymás hegyén-hátán vannak, így az akciós újságokból érdemes kiírni az akciósat és minden boltba bemenni. Így a benzin sem fogy, mert útba esnek és ezreket lehet spórolni.


----------



## sasok (2014 Június 25)

mangoalma írta:


> Az áraknak a kiírása szuper jó ötlet. Mivel a nagyobb boltok már egymás hegyén-hátán vannak, így az akciós újságokból érdemes kiírni az akciósat és minden boltba bemenni. Így a benzin sem fogy, mert útba esnek és ezreket lehet spórolni.


Csak mire odaérsz sokszor nincs már akciós áru..


----------



## RókaTomi (2014 Július 9)

gumelig írta:


> Volt feleségem alkalmazott egy remek spórolási szisztémát drágára sikerült szabadságok után.
> 
> Egy hétig paprikáskrumplit és borsólevest ettünk.
> Ez megnyugtatta a lelkiismeretét.



Ez eddig legjobb.


----------



## RókaTomi (2014 Július 9)

Sziasztok

Sok jó ötlet van mi szerintem ezekből tök jó, vagy ismert volt számomra. 
Én mondjuk mostanában egy kis egyszerű szokást vezettem be, ha marad apró a pénztárcámba azt egy üvegbe dobom és hó végén megszámolom hogy állunk és abból veszek valamit jutalmat magamnak ha épp kell. Nem tartok igényt jutalomra akkor marad benne és talán legközelebb jól jön és közben gyarapodik az összeg is.


----------



## sasok (2014 Július 10)

RókaTomi írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Sok jó ötlet van mi szerintem ezekből tök jó, vagy ismert volt számomra.
> Én mondjuk mostanában egy kis egyszerű szokást vezettem be, ha marad apró a pénztárcámba azt egy üvegbe dobom és hó végén megszámolom hogy állunk és abból veszek valamit jutalmat magamnak ha épp kell. Nem tartok igényt jutalomra akkor marad benne és talán legközelebb jól jön és közben gyarapodik az összeg is.


JÓ ÖTLET!!!


----------



## roberto83 (2014 Július 16)

a legjobb spórolás szerintem az ha az üzletben meglátunk valamit elgondolkodunk azon mielőtt kosárba tennénk hogy tényleg van e rá szűkségünk vagy esetleg a családnak van e rá szűksége, mert felesleges holmik nem meg vásárlásával is sokat lehet spórolni, pl olyan dolgok amiket évente max ha egyszer használ az ember, lehet ilyet célszerűbb kölcsön kérni olyantól akinek van és még akkor is jobban jár az ember ha pl megvendégeli a segítőjét egy ebéddel vagy vacsorával vagy valami kis ajándékkal a kölcsön kapott dolog használatáért cserébe, mert totál felesleges az ha csak porosodik valami de nincs is használva, legyen az bármi is.


----------



## AndreaAlmasi (2014 Július 20)

Nekem is van lista a hűtőn, eddig bevált!


----------



## AndreaAlmasi (2014 Július 20)

A bevásárlóközpontba nem gyerekkel megyek. Az is sokat segít.


----------



## AndreaAlmasi (2014 Július 20)

Ja, és nem szabad végigmenni sz összes soron, mert tuti van valami ami nincs felírva de mégis kell. (persze nem életfontosságú...)


----------



## szamba13 (2014 Július 22)

swenson írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A háztartásban ha elfogy valami, rögtön felírom egy cédulára, amit a hűtőre ragasztok. Majd hónap végén a megmaradt fizetésből megveszem azt, amire valóban szükségem van.A bank záráskor saját kérésemre leköti a maradék pénzemet. Előtte veszek ki, ha mégis valami közbejönne, de nem sokat.Ha fürdök, az bizony sok vízzel jár, ez általában csak hajmosáskor fordul elő, a forró vizet hagyom kihűlni, nyitva hagyom a fürdőszoba ajtaját: párásít és melegít is. Amint kihűl vödörbe vele, jó lesz a mellékhelyiségbe a wc-t leöblíteni. Nem vagyok extrém fukar, csak sajnálom azokat az embereket, akik még iható vízhez sem jutnak, én meg csak leengedem a kád lefolyóján. Ugyanezt meg lehet csinálni a mosógép használatakor is.
> A 3-4 napos, már nem igazán friss kenyérből bundás kenyeret csinálok, zöldségekkel, teával nagyon is finom. A többit egy tepsiben megszárítom, ledarálom, s van zsemlemorzsám. A sült burgonya olaját egy kifogyott olajos flakonba öntöm: nem morzsás, még egyszer felhasználhatom. A megmaradt húslevest, ha nincs benne tészta, nyugodtan le lehet fagyasztani. A tejfölös dolgokat is, csak olvadáskor kicsapódik a tejföl. A torta is lefagyasztható, de az előre elkészített nyers sütemények nem. Nem iszom sem kólát, sem ásványvizet, sem kávét automatából. 4-5 kávé árából veszek egy 250 grammosat, több, mint egy hónapig elég.
> Most mennem kell, de még töröm a fejem, mi jut eszembe.
> ...



Sziasztok,
ezek nagyon jó ötletek, párat mi is így csinálunk, viszont egy jótanács az építkezőknek:
a vízvezetékek tervezésénél kérjék ki szakember véleményét minimális víz használata esetén, mert mi úgy jártunk, hogy jó szándékkal mindenből a kevesebb vízfogyasztású berendezést választottuk, alig használtunk szennyvízbe elfolyó vizet, viszont így meg minden lefolyónk eldugult, mert nem volt ami átmossa... Így ha most meg akarjuk úszni a dugulást, minden 2. héten egy-egy lefolyóba mehet a forralt víz Trisóval... :-(

Amúgy szintén saját tapasztalatból ötlet, hogy ha nem jut rá, és nem életbevágó, akkor hitelre semmit, mert hiába ingyen hitel, előbb-utóbb meg lesz a böjtje...
Mi magunk sütjük a kenyeret, és a pékárut, így napokig friss marad, egészségesebb, és nem drágább mint a bolti. A recept az rém egyszerű, reggel lekeverjük, és este süthetjük, vagy fordítva... (nyáron hőségben, azért nem vállaljuk be mi sem  )
Egyébként a használt olaj gyűjtése jól jöhet a ház körül, mert ha olyan dolgot kell olajozni, ami nem igényel "műszer"olajat, akkor tökéletes rá ez is (talicska, tél kezdetén a kerti szerszámok, egy-egy nyers fa felület, amit nem akarunk festeni, de nem is akarjuk, hogy hamar elkorhadjon, stb)
Mi a szelektív hulladékgyűjtéssel is sokat spórolunk, a komposzt megy a növényeknek, ott duplán, de a kuka elvileg 3 hetente telik meg (sajnos csak 2 heti, és 4 heti ürítés van, így egyenlőre még gyúrunk, hogy 1 héttel tovább kitartsunk), ezzel már 30% ürítési díj zsebelve.
Egyenlőre ennyi jutott nekem is eszembe.
További szép napot!


----------



## alex0909 (2014 Augusztus 11)

Elkezdtük a következő tanév tanszereit beszerezni. Óriási a választék. Ha a gyerkőccel együtt vásárolunk, az mindig többe kerül. Ráadásul neki mindenből a színesebb tetszik meg, még ha minőségben nem is jobb a hagyományosnál. A gyártók ezt maximálisan kihasználják. Mindig a legmenőbb sztár, vagy mese képeivel teszik vonzóvá azt, ami egyébként semmiben sem különbözik attól, amin nincsenek ilyen rajzok. És a gyermekünknek nehéz nemet mondani, ha meggéri, hogy a pókemberesbe szebben fog írni, a Verdásban mindig rend lesz stb. 

Én erre azt találtam ki, hogy mindent egyedül szerzek be, és a minőséget figyelem, nem a csomagolást. A füzeteket egyedivé itthon varázsoltuk. Maradtak a matricagyűjtésből hegymániás, óceános stb. matricák, sőt időnként a doktor bácsitól is hoztunk haza. Nos mi ilyenekkel dekoráljuk a füzeteket, amire csak nejlon borítót teszünk. Olyan képekkel, matricákkal dekorálunk, ami a kisfiamnak tetszik. A tornazsákra is én varrom a megfelelő figurát, a törölközőre ráhímzem a monogramot. 

Az eredmény a közös alkotás élménye és a kisfiam elégedettsége. 

Jó munkát kívánok hozzá: Gyöngyi 

http://xn--horvthgyngyi-fbb21a.hu/

https://www.facebook.com/horvathgyongyi.hu?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark


----------



## alex0909 (2014 Augusztus 11)

Íme:


----------



## kamilla.86 (2014 Augusztus 11)

Vagasi_Balazs írta:


> Én nem tudok spórolni
> Viszont a világításnál a LED égőket vettem meg. Nem csalódtam bennük! Igaz 3400 ft/db áron volt 36 ledes és egy szobába 3-6 darabot szereltem fel, de a fényviszonyok nagyon jók!



Mi is igyekszünk lecserélni a legtöbb izzót ledre.
A Baumaxban kaptunk víztiszta, E14-es, 200 lumenes, gyertya izzót 1.000 Ft/db áron, ennél jobbat eddig nem találtunk.
Persze ez is csak akció idején, szóval figyelni kell.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 15)

Soha ne menj éhesen vásárolni és mindig annyi pénz legyen nálad ami a listádon szereplő dolgokra elég.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 15)

jacky87 írta:


> Én a telefonomra töltöttem le egy jó kis alkalmazást, amiben vezetni tudom a kiadásaimat. Minden fizetés után megvan az alap összeg és szépen minden kiadást felvezetek. Így minden hónapban láthatom, hogy mire mennyit költöttem, és az állandó kiadások mellé láthatom, hogy mennyit költhetek mellékesen.
> Ami meg megmarad az adott hónapban azt félreteszem!
> 
> Eddig ez jól bevált


 Azért arra jó odafigyelni,hogy az alkalmazás milyen infót használ a tel.ról ,mert mindennek ára van


----------



## Annalena (2014 Október 18)

Mi az étkezésen spórolunk a legtöbbet. Készétel és étterem helyett amit tudok, itthon készítek el, viszonylag ritkán fordul elő, hogy nem hazait eszünk. Persze ez melósabb, de majdnem a fele így az étkezési kiadásunk. Viszont mindenből minőségit veszek - nem feltétlenül luxus, vagy márkás - mert azt viszont észrevettem, hogy ezen nem érdemes spórolni, és ez nem csak az ételre vonatkozik, sőt, arra még inkább nem. Viszont sokszor a nagyon olcsó ár a minőségen is megmutatkozik.


----------



## Annalena (2014 Október 18)

AndreaAlmasi írta:


> A bevásárlóközpontba nem gyerekkel megyek. Az is sokat segít.


haha, ezen jót nevettem. Nekem még nincsenek gyerekeim, de amikor sorbanállok a pénztárnál, és minden tele van színes dolgokkal, csokikkal, akor sokszor eszembe jut, hogy gyerekeseknek ez kész tortúra lehet


----------



## Annalena (2014 Október 18)

RókaTomi írta:


> Ez eddig legjobb.


de ez valami női lelki dolog lehet, mert én is sokkal jobban odafigyelek a költésre ilyenkor. pláne, ha esetleg olyan helyen voltunk, ahol azt láttam, hogy az embereknek a napi minimális élelem is gondot okoz. mondjuk amúgy sem vagyok pazarlós, de az ilyen élmények mindig nyomot hagynak.


----------



## Annalena (2014 Október 18)

EvaPapp47 írta:


> Szempillaspirál spórolási trükk: Van az a helyzet amikor egy nem is olyan régen vásárolt, és akár jó minőségű szempillaspirál, felvitelkor gyanúsan csomósodni kezd. Ekkor a legtöbb nő gyakran megválik tőle esetleg elkönyveli magában hogy azt a márkát többet nem veszi stb...Ilyenkor a legegyszerűbb módszer egy csepp arckrémet(ügyelve a mennyiségre) hozzáadni. Ennek több előnyös oldala van: -Nem módosítja a termék minőségét. - Csomósodás mentesen vihető fel az anyag a pillákra. -Nem szárad ki egyhamar.


nekem erre van egy másik tippem. egy bögre forró vízbe beleállítom a spirált, de a tetejét letekerem, hogy a belül kitáguló levegő ki tudjon jönni (amíg nem tekertem le, mindig felfújódtak). ez a módszer gyaorlatilag olyan, mintha felolvasztaná a krémet, megint könnyen kenhető lesz a szemspirál.


----------



## Annalena (2014 Október 18)

Mici42 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A legolcsóbb folyékony mosószer, a munkahelyemen mindenki ezt "főzi" és használja már.
> Hozzávalók: 12l folyékony mosószerhez - kb : 280 ft
> ...


de ebből mennyit adsz egy mosáshoz, úgy mint a rendes mosószert? én mondjuk csak folyékonyat használok. lehet, hogy hülye kérdés, de a színeknek nem árt ez a házi mosófolyadék?


----------



## 22aknocs (2014 Október 29)

A cserépkályha ajtó üveg tisztításhoz nem veszek külön szert, a használt szalvéta és pár csepp víz leviszi a kormot....


----------



## 22aknocs (2014 Október 29)

Én kicseréltem az összes lámpát ledre. A legtöbbet ezzel takarítottam meg.


----------



## giyandeva (2014 November 4)

Az én spórolás tippjeim:
- kicsit albérletben lakok a drága lakáshitel helyett
- nincs gépkocsim. Főként kerékpárral közlekedem vagy tömegközlekedéssel.
- nincs TV-m, se előfizetésem. 
- nem vásárlok feldolgozott élelmiszert
- nem fogysztok se húst, se tejterméket, tojást, ami elég drága
- az alapanyagokat a helyi piacon veszem és törekszem, hogy az minél olcsóbb és szezonálisabb legyen.
- hűtőből és mosógépből A+++ os takarékos van. (mélyhűtő helyett csak sima hűtőm van, ami kevesebbet fogyaszt mint a kombinált)
- energia takarékos izzókat használok
- ruhából keveset, de minőségit veszek, amik ritkábban kopnak el.


----------



## Valmi (2014 November 6)

A kisbojlert le kell venni minimumra amikor nem használjuk. Csak mosogatáskor kell felerősíteni egy öt percre.


----------



## Koloki (2014 November 27)

Én azoktól szeretnék tippeket kapni, akik hétköznapi munka mellett össze tudtak spórolni a gyerekeiknek egy alkásra valót...mégis hogy csinálják?


----------



## panori (2014 December 23)

Bizonyos márkás holmikat (ralph lauren, tommy hilfiger) én pl mindig a vateráról vagy olx.ról veszek meg, mert ott alig használt állapotban vagy újonnan is sokkal jobb áron hozzá jutok mint a plázákban. Amelyik pulcsi kb 20-30 ezer Ft a boltbaín azt én neten pl 3000-4000ért is meg tudok venni.


----------



## Oberritter Tamás (2015 Január 21)

Fával fűteni gáz helyett.


----------



## Brigusz92 (2015 Január 23)

Sziasztok! Én egyetemista vagyok, az ott "megkeresett" ösztöndíjaimat kell beosztanom, ebből veszem/nyomtatom a könyveket, órai anyagot, ruhát, meg a napi kis elemózsiát a suliban töltött idő alatt, a buszbérletet és általában itthon is besegítek számlák befizetésekor vagy éppen a heti bevásárlásnál, mert a családunk nincs túl rózsás anyagi helyzetben, különösen amióta apukám meghalt, igyekszem nem terhelni a családi kasszát, hanem a saját pénzemet költögetem.

1-2 trükköt megosztanék veletek, ami akár diákként, akár szülőként megfontolandó lehet.

1. Könyvek kapcsán a bolt előtt érdemes interneten vagy könyvtárban rákeresni az adott könyvre, sok esetben olcsóbban jön ki az ember, ha kinyomtatja vagy fénymásoltatja a könyvet (még lespirálozva is!) fekete-fehéren valamelyik nyomdában (ha nincs otthon nyomtató, mint az én esetemben). Egyetemen különösen szeretnek 10-20 ezer forintos könyveket kérni. Legalábbis nyelvszakon. Érdemes a többoldalas nyomtatást választani, 2 oldal a lap egyik felén, 2 a hátoldalon is, nagyobb mennyiség nyomtatása esetén számottevő a különbség. 

2. A drága péksütik vagy menü helyett érdemes otthon elkészíteni a szendvicseket esetleg főtt ételt vinni. A heti szendvicsköltség 2 napi péksütis napnak felel meg kb. Az egyetemeken a tanárok és dolgozók részére mindig fenntartanak egy kis konyhát, ahol van mikro, nem szoktak morogni, ha valaki megmelegíti az ebédjét. Az innivalót is érdemes otthonról vinni, mert a büfék és az automaták elég drágák szerintem.

3. 1-2 tanács lányoknak és nőknek. Mint minden lány, én is rabja vagyok pár kozmetikumnak.  Vannak olyan drogériák, ahol a pontgyüjtő kártya segítségével hozzájuthatunk kuponokhoz, ami adott termékre vagy épp a végösszegből való engedményre jogosít fel. Ezekkel érdemes élni. Valamint figyelni az akciókat, néha 3 tusfürdőhöz juthatunk hozzá 1 áráért. Aki szereti a hajápolókat, annak ajánlanám, hogy a drága balzsam helyett vegyen ricinusolajat a gyógyszertárban. Párszáz forint, a házi pakolások sokszor csodákat tesznek a hajjal. Ha kifogy a szemhéjtus, fekete szemhéjpúdert kis vízzel elegyítve lehet helyettesíteni. Ruhák kapcsán érdemes az akciókat figyelni. Néha a márkás ruhákat is be lehet szerezni a "kínai" áron, a webshopokban is akad nagyobb kedvezmény sokszor, turiban is akad árucserekor kincs. Ha meg a kínai ruhára van kedvezmény, megúszhatjuk olcsóbban is a beruházást.

4. Nem tudom, ki hogy van vele, de ha van pénz a pénztárcában, elég nehéz ellenállni, hogy ne költsünk el valamennyit. Amióta ennyi helyen van paypass meg bankkártyás fizetési lehetőség, még a számlán hagyva sincs biztonságban a pénz. Odáig jutottam, hogy beiktattam egy perselyt, egy vágott fedelű befőttesüveg személyében, és a 200 Ft-osokat kezdtem el gyüjtögetni. Mivel látom mindig, hogy meddig van az üveg, motivál, hogy minél előbb tele legyen és így nem nyúlok hozzá költekezési szempontból.


----------



## Szöszibaba (2015 Február 17)

Nem tudom, ki mennyire használ okostelefont, de van egy nagyon hasznos alkalmazás, az Expense Manager, amibe bevihetjük, mire mennyit költöttünk. Mit ne mondjak, elég sokkoló visszanézni az előző hónap összesítését..


----------



## Szecuna (2015 Május 4)

Belekezdtem egy diétába, nem eszem cukrot, nasikat, csak normális ételeket főzök/sütök magamra. Az alapanyagok ehhez a diétához olcsók, és jóval kevesebb pénzt hagyok ott egy nagybevásárlásra.


----------



## Eszter Szilágyi (2015 Május 6)

Szöszibaba írta:


> Nem tudom, ki mennyire használ okostelefont, de van egy nagyon hasznos alkalmazás, az Expense Manager, amibe bevihetjük, mire mennyit költöttünk. Mit ne mondjak, elég sokkoló visszanézni az előző hónap összesítését..


Köszi Szösziibaba!

Letöltöm, eddig ilyet a "kockás füzetben" vezettem, de ez mindig kéznél van, így nem marad ki majd semmi.


----------



## Mályvacukor (2015 Június 13)

Van olyan helyzet, amikor a spórolás " visszaüt" ? Én jártam már úgy.


----------



## kalitka (2015 Augusztus 14)

en anno ugy sporoltam hogy amikor kaptam fizetest csak a kerek szamokkat vettem fel.

szoval ha kapsz 23456 penzt akkor felveszel 20000, vagy 23000 epp hogy allsz a zsozsoval.
es igy par holnapig....akar egy evig is. 
igy nem veszed eszre a hianyt, kozbe meg sporolsz. 
es a vegen veszel magadnak valami hasznosat


----------



## zserbabu (2015 November 2)

Warren Buffet szerint azzal spórolsz a leghatékonyabban, hogy nem adod ki a pénzed - minden egyes alkalommal mérlegeled, hogy tényleg!?


----------



## kalitka (2015 December 11)

lehet legjobb sporolni ugy...hogy minden vasarlas elott, megkerdezed magadtol, kell-e TENYLEG nekem ez a valami amit meg akarok venni...

sokszor meglepodik az ember sajat magan egy ilyen kerdes utan


----------



## potterwoman (2015 December 15)

A spórolás elsösorban nem feltétlenül a pénz " nem kiadásáról" kellene,hogy szóljon (bár nálunk is főleg arról szól),inkább a kiadások megtervezését kellene szem előtt tartani. Tervezés alatt a heti bevásárlást is értem,bár azt meg kellene előzze egy heti menütervezés,igy a vásárás maga is célirányos. Persze megszokás kérdése lehetne az is ,hogy ha listával mégy vásárolni,tényleg csak a listán szereplő dolgokat venni meg, ne landoljon a kosárban még néhány " most jutott eszembe,hogy nincs otthon" dolog is. Ha nincs felirva,nem vesszük meg! Mi is éppen most tanuljuk itthon, hogy hogyan kellene jobban beosztani a pénzt....Hát nem mondanám,hogy könnyű!


----------



## potterwoman (2015 December 15)

Néhány weboldal ami jó kiindulópont:
[HIDE-THANKS]http://www.azenpenzem.hu/
http://www.penziranytu.hu/mi-keruljon-fa-ala
http://www.life.hu/csalad/20130115-...-sporolasi-tippek-nagyanyaink-tarhazabol.html
http://kiszamolo.hu/94091/
http://sporolasitippek.blog.hu/[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## rica (2015 December 30)

Eddig is a legfontosabbakat vettem meg.Amin tudok spórolni,az élelmiszer.A kertben sok minden megterem,így ezen sokat tudok spórolni.Kicseréltem a villanyégőket,a fagyasztót,és ezzel havonta 3-4 ezer Ft-ot spórolok meg.


----------



## Bungyuru (2016 Január 19)

Sziasztok!
Én erre a cikkre találtam rá, és belevágtunk a férjemmel, remélem sikerül... Mi nem feltétlenül a heti lebontásban tesszük be a pénzt, hanem a decemberi nagyobb összegekkel kezdtük. Az oldalon pontos leírás van az 53 hetes spórolásról, és a blogíró megszerkesztette a táblázatot is hozzá, mely személyre szabotan alakítható és letölthető  [HIDE-THANKS] http://www.amiakonyhambolkikerul.hu/news/a52-hetes-penzkihivas/[/HIDE-THANKS]
Sok sikert a próbálkozóknak


----------



## Bodorkoksi (2016 Március 12)

Az egyik spórolási tipp, saját magam számára, hogy mindig rákérdezek arra, hogy "-Ez biztos kell neked? Most? Ennyiért is?"A spórlolásnak is vannak fokozatai.


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Szakácsnak tanultam, ma már nem ezzel keresem a kenyerem, de a mindennapi ételeinket előállítani korrekt áron ez egy hosszútávú jó spórolási alap...


----------



## *Rima (2016 Március 31)

bagolysound írta:


> Szakácsnak tanultam, ma már nem ezzel keresem a kenyerem, de a mindennapi ételeinket előállítani korrekt áron ez egy hosszútávú jó spórolási alap...


aki tud fozni valoban es nem csak pancsol az fillerekbol foz kulonlegessegeket


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Április 12)

Ismeri valaki a Ferdinánd nevű süteményt?


----------



## sorcier (2016 Április 12)

bagolysound írta:


> Ismeri valaki a Ferdinánd nevű süteményt?


Kerdezz ra a receptes topic-ban,valaki biztosan segiteni fog.


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 13)

Tele hassal menj vásárolni,kevesebb lesz a kosárba.


----------



## *Rima (2016 Április 13)

bagolysound írta:


> Ismeri valaki a *Ferdinánd nevű sütemény*t?



*Ferdinánd tekercs (vajtekercs, darázsfészek, mandulás kőttes)*
*Hozzávalók*

Hozzávalók kb. 20 db tekercshez:
30 dkg liszt
3 dkg élesztő
4 dl tej
3 tojássárgája
3 evőkanál kristálycukor
2 evőkanál porcukor
1 csomag vaníliás cukor
1 csipet só
10 dkg margarin + a tepsi kikenéséhez egy kicsi
Valamint:
darált dió vagy mandula
*Elkészítés*

Elkészítés: Az élesztőt megkelesztjük 1 dl langyos tejben elkevert 1 evőkanál kristálycukorral. A liszthez hozzákeverjük a megkelt élesztőt, majd a tojásokkal, sóval és 1 dl tejjel közepesen lágy tésztát gyúrunk. Meleg helyen pihentetjük.

Amikor megkelt a tészta, lisztezett deszkán téglalap alakúra nyújtjuk, olyan vékonyra, hogy még tekerhető legyen. A margarint habosra keverjük a porcukorral, és megkenjük vele a kinyújtott tésztát. A tésztát összegöngyöljük, és kétujjnyi csigákat vágunk belőle.

Kikent magas falú kerámiatálba vagy tepsibe szorosan egymás mellé tesszük a csigákat. Előmelegített sütőben, 220°C-on kb. 30 percig sütjük. Félidőben meglocsoljuk a maradék tej, vaníliáscukor és cukor egyvelegével, és szép pirosra sütjük a csigákat.
*Megjegyzés*
Ha diót is teszünk bele, akkor darázsfészek, ha mandulát szórunk rá, akkor mandulás kőttes. Így viszont Ferdinánd vagy vajtekercs, de akárhogy is hívják, ellenállhatatlanul finom.


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 13)

timarsz írta:


> Mi több hónapra előre megtervezzük a havi kiadásokat: fix-rezsi, bolt, bérlet, stb, plussz összeírjuk a tervezett nagyobb vásárlásokat, amit ennek tükrében osztunk szét a hónapok között. Így el lehet érni, hogy minden hónap plusszos maradjon.


 en haszonallatokat tartok majdnem hogy rideg tartasban igy ahuson rengeteget sporolunk na meg a tejen is a tojasokon is persze sajnos havi kiadasok igy is vannak de talan igy egy picit konnyebb ja es tudom miit eszek


----------



## Pintoretto (2016 Április 14)

bagolysound írta:


> Szakácsnak tanultam, ma már nem ezzel keresem a kenyerem, de a mindennapi ételeinket előállítani korrekt áron ez egy hosszútávú jó spórolási alap...


amit otthon készít az ember az tuti tiszta, minimális benne a vegyszer, kedvünkre való és olcsó(bb).
A múltkor láttam egy dokucsatornán egy dokufilmet a csirkesütős gyorséttermekről.
Vívmány - szólt az ember - hogy 3 hétig (HÁROM HÉTIG) nem cserélik csak szűrik az olajat amiben éjjel-nappal csirkealkatrészeket sütnek.
Na kösz... de nagy vívmány.


----------



## nicebut (2016 Április 18)

Főétkezés előtt meg kell inni egy jó pohár hideg, tiszta vizet.


----------



## kottafan1 (2016 Április 27)

Malacpersely


----------



## messideco (2016 Június 18)

Sun9us írta:


> Egyszerűen tudni kell, hogy meddig ér az a bizonyos takaró. Azon belül pedig csak azt vásároljunk, ami a legszükségesebb. Ennyi, nem nagy ördöngösség.



Ez így jól is hangzik, sajnos nekem nem megvalósítható


----------



## finszter (2016 Július 13)

Az egyik legfontosabb, hogy kövesd a kiadásaidat, erre vannak jó mobilos app-ok is.


----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2016 Július 19)

Én sokat spórolok azon, hogy nem veszek minden nap üdítőket, hanem viszek magammal otthonról vizet. Illetve néha csomagolok szendvicset, így olcsóbb, mintha mekis kaját vennék vagy péksütit. Plusz ez így egészségesebb is.


----------



## mulatos imi (2016 Október 18)

bozsofia írta:


> Esetleg az energiafelhasználással is lehet spórolni. Meg a vízhasználattal, és akkor havi alap kiadásokat le lehet faragni.


led izzokat kel a villanyego hejet


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 November 17)

*Ünnep után is - van ám élet!*
Többen ezt és így nem gondolják át, pedig érdemes volna. Kinyitom a tévét, a rádiót, folynak a hirdetések felém, hogy itt meg ott vegyek fel hitelt. Itt meg ott olcsóbb, kedvezményes áron ezt meg azt megvásárolhatom. Most jelentkezzek erre, meg arra az előfizetésre, s majd csak két, esetleg több hónap múlva kell fizetnem az első havi díjat.
No itt álljunk meg egy pillanat tört részére!
A karácsony valóban nagyon szép ünnep, többen túlköltekeznek. Azt hiszik, attól szebb és jobb lesz, ha ezt meg azt megvásárolják, átadják, s még és még plusz meglepetéssel akarnak örömet szerezni családtagjaiknak, barátaiknak. Erre ösztönöz minket a kereskedelem, s mivel ez az év üzlete, így kicsorognak a boltból a különböző olcsóbb, drágább ajándéknak valók.
Gondoljuk át mielőtt vásárolunk, kell-e ez? Szükséges ez? Az ünnep után is hasznos lesz-e?
Az ünnep, a karácsony szép dolog, de még szebb ha nem veszünk fel az ajándékokra hitelt, sőt a régi tévén is lehet ám nézni a karácsonyi filmeket. Többen közülünk, ilyenkor szinte megkergülnek, mert még ezt is, meg azt is megvásárolják. S, ha nem telik rá, akkor ott vannak a különböző személyi hitelek, sőt vannak a gyorskölcsönök. Óva intek mindenkit, aki erre szánná rá magát, mivel az ünnepek után is van ám élet, s ha nagyon sanyarúvá vál(hat), ha már törlesztenünk kell. 
Ki tudja, milyen év következik? Ki tudja, hogy lesz-e a következő évben is állása? Ki tudja, milyen lesz az egészsége? Ki tudja, kell-e a házon, lakáson bármit is javíttatni? Ki tudja, milyen lesz az elkövetkezendő évünk? No ezért írtam, ezért üzenném, hogy mielőtt bármilyen kölcsönbe belemélyednénk, többször is gondoljuk meg. A tévét is kicserélhetjük, de előre spóroljuk össze az összeget, s ha csak két év múlva sikerül az újat megvásárolni, akkor vegyük meg. Ne igyunk előre a medve bőrére, mert sajnos, minden kiszámíthatatlan.
Nem azt mondom, hogy gubózzunk be és együnk száraz kenyeret, vízzel, mert, hogy annyira spóroljunk. Nem, nem erre bíztatok senkit. Arra viszont igen, hogy ha sütünk -ajándékba!- egy tepsi finom süteményt, szépen becsomagolva, azzal is lehet ám örömet szerezni. 
Sőt* itt, a Canadahun Árverésén is lehet(ne) kedves, szép ajándékot vásárolni az ünnepre. 
*
A menüt is előre tervezzük meg, s ne hagyjunk mindent az utolsó percekre. A takarítást is folyamatosan végezzük, hol itt, hol ott, szisztematikusan takarítsuk ki a lakást, a házat. 
Így nem fáradunk el, s nem nyomaszt minket az ünnep előtti nagytakarítás. Amit lehet, azt előre főzzük, süssük majd meg. Megsúgom, nálunk mindig az ünnep előtt pár nappal már állt a karácsonyfa, feldíszítve. Igaz, a lámpákat csak az ünnep estéjén kapcsoltuk fel. Soha nem hagytam azt az utolsó pillanatra. Miért? Mert még karácsony napján is dolgoznom kellett, sőt a második ünnepen szinte mindig. Hiába, egy szerkesztőségben, ünnepkor sem áll meg a munka, mint több munkahelyen sem.

Mi a legszebb az ünnepben? Az, hogy a szerényebb ételeket elfogyasztva is jókedvűen, szeretettel élvezzük egymás társaságát. Vannak családok, ahol ilyenkor kerülnek elő a társasjátékok, de van, mert legyen idő a beszélgetésekre, a valódi szívvel-lélekkel való együttlétekre. Soha ne feledjük, a tárgyak, mindig tárgyak maradnak. Mi az, ami megmarad? A hangulat, a szeretet, az ölelés, a kedves szó, s végül - az emlék, amelyekre olyan jó visszagondolni. Emlékeinkbe menekülünk, ha bármi okból rosszul megy sorunk, ha betegek vagyunk, mert a szép emlék gyógyítja a lelkünket, s így a testünket is.
No ezért írom, szeressünk, hogy szerethessenek minket. Gyűjtsük az élményeinket, mert azokból idővel, csodálatos emlékek válnak, amelyek széppé, szebbé teszik az életünket.


----------



## Norkika18 (2016 November 20)

Csökkenteni kell a felesleges kiadásokat, mint pl: minek öt cipőt venni ha 2-3 is dosztig elég.


----------



## Burgundii (2016 December 27)

Tavaly 141 kw éves szinten, idénre meg 131 kw volt 10 kw spórolás....

Ja áramfogyasztás, ennyit ér a tévécsere....


----------



## Indus79 (2016 December 27)

mindent ledes égőre cseréltünk. egyszer nagyobb kiadás de pár hónap alatt megtérül a villanyszámlán. Nincs tv-nk azaz van készülék de nincs műsor nem is hiányzik így élünk évek óta. sokat beszélgetünk, társasozunk, kártyázunk ha itt vannak a rokonok. és egy nagy spórolási lehetőség a KERT. amikor az ember megtermeli egy részét annak amit megeszik.


----------



## TomHolt (2017 Január 31)

Sporttémával kapcsolatban én azt tanácsolnám annak aki nem tudja, hogy mit sportoljon, hogy szerezzen be egy Sportkártya vagy AllYouCanMove kártyát és próbáljon ki minnél több sportot. Azért ajánlanám ezeket a kártyákat, mert árban sokkal olcsóbban kijössz, mintha egyesével mész el órákra, illetve az is motiválja az embert, hogy naponta 1x "ingyen" sportolhat, nálam bevált


----------



## Burgundii (2017 Január 31)

TomHolt írta:


> Sporttémával kapcsolatban én azt tanácsolnám annak aki nem tudja, hogy mit sportoljon, hogy szerezzen be egy Sportkártya vagy AllYouCanMove kártyát és próbáljon ki minnél több sportot. Azért ajánlanám ezeket a kártyákat, mert árban sokkal olcsóbban kijössz, mintha egyesével mész el órákra, illetve az is motiválja az embert, hogy naponta 1x "ingyen" sportolhat, nálam bevált


Lassan vége a télnek jön a sarazás: vaskapával-vasnyéllel, vaskádban, vaslapáttal, vasfánglival, vaskanállal, vasglettelővel. Lesz izom sport


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 31)

Burgundii írta:


> Lassan vége a télnek jön a sarazás: vaskapával-vasnyéllel, vaskádban, vaslapáttal, vasfánglival, vaskanállal, vasglettelővel. Lesz izom sport



Ennyi vasat mint amit írsz, inkább már le kell adni



Sokat kell edzeni,és akkor a régi nadrágok is jók lesznek újraamelyikek "szűk derékra" lettek gombozva


----------



## Indus79 (2017 Február 1)

nálunk az edzés az ásás, kapálás, gyomlálás, fűnyírás, kaszálás  és el se kell menni, pénzbe sem kerül


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 1)

Indus79 írta:


> nálunk az edzés az ásás, kapálás, gyomlálás, fűnyírás, kaszálás  és el se kell menni, pénzbe sem kerül


Na de február elején?Esetleg korcsolyával a lábadon  nekem sem kell elmenni sehova, otthon vannak az eszközök hozzá...
fűnyírás,kapálás majd az idejében addig is kell mocorogni...a szűknadrág szisztéma ellen


----------



## Indus79 (2017 Február 1)

TmintTibi írta:


> Na de február elején?Esetleg korcsolyával a lábadon  nekem sem kell elmenni sehova, otthon vannak az eszközök hozzá...
> fűnyírás,kapálás majd az idejében addig is kell mocorogni...a szűknadrág szisztéma ellen



Seperni ilyenkor is kell a ház előtt, meg havat lapátolni, feltörni a jeget, fát behordani, fát vágni ilyesmi. és ami ilyenkor felmegy majd tavasszal nyáron lemegy. A téli időszak pihenésre való hogy a nyári sok melót bírjuk. Csak a mai ember nem él már együtt a természet ritmusával. ilyenkor lehet tervezni a kertet, lassan palántázni, rendbetenni a fóliát, üvegházat stb. Lehet nagytakarítani, disznót vágni, egyéb állatokat az is nagy meló. Tésztát gyúrni és még folytathatnám a sort  És mindjárt lehet ásni a kertet  ja és ezekkel mind mind rengeteget spórol az ember hogy ne legyek off a fatüzelés fele annyiba kerül még mindig mint a gáz


----------



## Burgundii (2017 Február 2)

TmintTibi írta:


> Ennyi vasat mint amit írsz, inkább már le kell adni
> 
> 
> 
> Sokat kell edzeni,és akkor a régi nadrágok is jók lesznek újraamelyikek "szűk derékra" lettek gombozva


Vasat elásom, nincs ára, legyen az utókornak is leleménye.....


----------



## Burgundii (2017 Február 2)

Indus79 írta:


> Seperni ilyenkor is kell a ház előtt, meg havat lapátolni, feltörni a jeget, fát behordani, fát vágni ilyesmi. és ami ilyenkor felmegy majd tavasszal nyáron lemegy. A téli időszak pihenésre való hogy a nyári sok melót bírjuk. Csak a mai ember nem él már együtt a természet ritmusával. ilyenkor lehet tervezni a kertet, lassan palántázni, rendbetenni a fóliát, üvegházat stb. Lehet nagytakarítani, disznót vágni, egyéb állatokat az is nagy meló. Tésztát gyúrni és még folytathatnám a sort  És mindjárt lehet ásni a kertet  ja és ezekkel mind mind rengeteget spórol az ember hogy ne legyek off a fatüzelés fele annyiba kerül még mindig mint a gáz


Télen favágás, és nádvágás -6 fokokban kis szélben......


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 2)

Burgundii írta:


> Télen favágás, és nádvágás -6 fokokban kis szélben......


Fát tavasszal- nyáron kell (összevágni)télre kiszárad...
Nádvágás jó lehet azt nem próbáltam...áááá nem is próbálom,inkább korcsolyázok helyette


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 2)

Burgundii írta:


> Vasat elásom, nincs ára, legyen az utókornak is leleménye.....


Valamennyit csak adnak érte nem?Bár nem ismerem a mostani vasárakat...
"ríííéz" lenne a tuti ha lenne


----------



## Indus79 (2017 Február 2)

TmintTibi írta:


> Fát tavasszal- nyáron kell (összevágni)télre kiszárad...
> Nádvágás jó lehet azt nem próbáltam...áááá nem is próbálom,inkább korcsolyázok helyette


hiába van felvágva azt fel is kell hasogatni  és ahhoz a fejszét emelgetni kell rendesen
de a mai edzés is megvolt a tegnapi jégpáncél elkezdett olvadni így lapáttal fel tudtam törni. 1,5 óra kint a 3 fokban. ez megvolt egy enyhébb edzés.
És! spórolás! hamulúg! aki fával fűt annak ingyen van. Lehet vele mosni, súrolni, sikálni, mosogatni


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 2)

Indus79 írta:


> hiába van felvágva azt fel is kell hasogatni  és ahhoz a fejszét emelgetni kell rendesen
> de a mai edzés is megvolt a tegnapi jégpáncél elkezdett olvadni így lapáttal fel tudtam törni. 1,5 óra kint a 3 fokban. ez megvolt egy enyhébb edzés.
> És! spórolás! hamulúg! aki fával fűt annak ingyen van. Lehet vele mosni, súrolni, sikálni, mosogatni


Zárójelben (összevágni)a hsz-omban= fejszével,egyébként jó edzés.
Elolvad az magától is most ilyen jó időben.


----------



## Burgundii (2017 Február 5)

TmintTibi írta:


> Valamennyit csak adnak érte nem?Bár nem ismerem a mostani vasárakat...
> "ríííéz" lenne a tuti ha lenne


"ríííéz" a.vésztartalékot képezi


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 5)

Burgundii írta:


> "ríííéz" a.vésztartalékot képezi


Hát...lehetne vagy 1 utánfutóra valónyi


----------



## Malyi Erzsebet (2017 Március 22)

Bár nem tudok az előttem szólokhoz kapcsolódni,de a témához igen. Csak annyit tennék hozza ,hogy nehéz helyzetbe bárki kerulhet és túlélni a hétköznapokat sokszor nem könnyű.Gyakorlati tanácsok amit a fórum elején olvastam nagyon hasznosak. A kevesbol sokat kihozni:kénytelenek vagyunk kreatívabbnak lenni sokmindent magunk megcsinalni.Sokat segít ebben az internet és azok a fórumok mint ez is és a canada hun.Remeljuk meg sok ilyen lesz ahol az emberi összetartanak lehet örülni.Koszonom.


----------



## azadrienn (2017 Május 24)

A legjobb spórolós tippem: figyelni kell az akciókat, kuponokat és kupon napokat


----------



## LolaCica (2020 Március 26)

Mi a családommal mindig figyeljük az akciókat. Egyébként nagyjából már kitapasztaltuk, hogy mi hol olcsóbb, több helyen vásárolunk, mindent ott, ahol a legolcsóbb. A zöldség- és gyümölcsvásárlásnál fő szempont még, hogy hazai termelőtől vásároljunk, így ezeket a közeli piacon igyekszünk beszerezni. A háztartási dolgoknál környezettudatosságra törekszünk, és amit lehet, mi magunk készítünk el, nem vesszük meg a drága és csomagolt bolti alternatívát. A folyékony mosószert én készítem mosószappanból, szódabikarbónából, mosószódából. Mosódiót is használunk. Az öblítő ecetből, vízből és esetleg mosóparfümből készül. Mosószódát használok a fürdőszobában a súroláshoz, és lefolyótisztítónak sem utolsó. A folyékony szappan is elkészíthető itthon, egy tömb növényi szappan mindig sokkal olcsóbb, mint bármilyen kész folyékony szappan. Még nem készítettem mosogatószert, de szívesen kipróbálnám, ha van valakinek bevált receptje.


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

Én is mindig figyelem az akciokat. Plusz villanyt rögtön lekapcsolom, ha már nem kell. Vizet még két pohár öblítése között is elzárom. Mindig alaposan kimosom a szivacsot, hogy ne kelljen olyan hamar újat venni. Habár azzal meg megy a viz. Na ezt at kell gondolnom, melyik a gazdasagosabb.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 6)

Vág Gábor írta:


> Én is mindig figyelem az akciokat. Plusz villanyt rögtön lekapcsolom, ha már nem kell. Vizet még két pohár öblítése között is elzárom. Mindig alaposan kimosom a szivacsot, hogy ne kelljen olyan hamar újat venni. Habár azzal meg megy a viz. Na ezt at kell gondolnom, melyik a gazdasagosabb.


*
Előzőekkel egyetértek. Szivacs témában viszont nem. Sűrűn dobálom kifelé, mert a szivacs az, ami a konyhában a legveszélyesebb fertőző góc. Időnként használat után ecetet csepegtetek rá, + mosogatószert és jól átöblítem a folyó víz alatt. No akkor pár nap és kegyelem, majd kuka. Vannak dolgok, amin nem lehet spórolni. A WC papírt sem használjuk mindként oldalán... ugye. Igaz, valamikor a vidéki emberke a Szabad Föld újságot késsel felvágták és bizony, bizony azt használták a mai wc papír helyett. Máig csodálkozom, nem kaptak ólom mérgezést, pedig azokban az időben ólomból voltak a betűk, amellyel az újságokat nyomtatták. Biztos vagyok abban, többeknek - mármint idősebbeknek - van ilyen "élményük2... Aztán volt az az egyszerű perforált WC papír, ami olyan összehajtós változatban volt... No persze, ez is régen... De ne ragadjunk erre le. 
Valamikor a közértekben 1/2 kiló cukrot, lisztet, sőt 0,5 dkg őrölt kávét lehetett vásárolni. Ha akkor azt mondják, hogy kávéból 25 dkg, sőt 1 kilónyit is az emberek megvásárolják, talán el sem hiszem. Mint ahogyan azt sem, hogy a lisztet, a cukrot kilószám vásárolják. Sőt, elképzelhetetlen volt a "vödrös" tejföl. Jól emlékszem, arra a 2 decis különösen impregnált papíros csomagolású tejfölre.... No meg a 2 decis kakaóra (megjegyzem, az ízét most is de szívesen felidézném). No meg persze volt az egyszerű kannás tej 3 Ft/1 liter, a pasztőrözött pedig 3,60 Ft/liter... Az igazság az, hogy abban az időben is spóroltunk, most is azt tesszük. Ezt tanultuk, ebben nevelkedtünk, s még mindig nem adatott meg az, hogy számolatlanul költsünk mindenre, amit meg szeretnénk vásárolni, amit birtokolni akarnánk. Hát igen, semmiképpen nem politizálok, de ez nem a mi privilégiumunk... Szerintem, ha tele lennénk pénzzel, akkor sem tudnánk csak úgy szerte/szana szórni. Nem ebben nevelkedtünk. 
Nemcsak amerikai, de más szép régi, sőt új filmekben is látom, hogy belépnek a lakásukba és mindenütt a kis hangulat lámpák, a teraszon is, meg az egész lakásban hirtelen fényárban úsztatják az otthont. Nem, nem azért, mert ezt én is el tudnám viselni. De nem teszem. Mindig ott van felkapcsolva a villany, ahol éppen tartózkodom, vagy dolgom van. Hát igen, igen, ez a nevelés és a életük körülményei, mert így élünk.


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

Ja hát nálam is ez van, miután jól kimostam a szivacsot, max 1-2 nap és veszem elő az újat. Eleve szeretek mosogatni (tudom, fura), szóval szeretem, ha tiszta a szivacs és nem bacigyár. 

Egy tippet olvastam a neten, hogy nedves állapotban mikroba tenni, maximális fokozaton 2 perc és akkor kiöli a bacik 99 %-át. Azt nem tudom, ez tényleg így van-e. Én inkább kidobom és veszem elő az újat.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 7)

Vág Gábor írta:


> Ja hát nálam is ez van, miután jól kimostam a szivacsot, max 1-2 nap és veszem elő az újat. Eleve szeretek mosogatni (tudom, fura), szóval szeretem, ha tiszta a szivacs és nem bacigyár.
> 
> Egy tippet olvastam a neten, hogy nedves állapotban mikroba tenni, maximális fokozaton 2 perc és akkor kiöli a bacik 99 %-át. Azt nem tudom, ez tényleg így van-e. Én inkább kidobom és veszem elő az újat.


*
Jómagam is nagyon szeretek mosogatni. De tényleg, mások szinte el sem hiszik. No persze, minden alkalommal a mosogató vízbe öntök 10 %-os ecetet. Ez szagtalanít és fertőtlenít (senki nincs a családban beteg), de jó érzés. Az üvegpoharak csillognak-villognak. S, nagyon jó érzés a jó forró vízben elmosni a tányérokat, egyebeket. Az is igaz, sűrűn cserélem a vizet. 2 medencés mosogatóm van, az egyikben mosogatok, a másikban kihúzott dugó felett van egy műanyag tálam, ami éppen befér, abba folyik a csapból a víz, s így folyó vízben öblögetem el az edényeket. Tehát a tálban benne marad a víz, de mindig cserélődik. S, onnan rakom a szárítóra. 
A szivacsokkal kapcsolatosan kidobom, ezen nem spórolok. Az egészségünk drága kincs, ezen túl, jó érzés friss szivaccsal mosogatni. De nem mindent szeretek azzal, lehet kapni azt a 3 db-os kendőt (nem a szivacsosat) rózsaszín, kék, sárga - celofán papírban. No azzal nagyon szeretek mosogatni, mert jól ki is tudom csavarni. Persze ez is fogyóeszköz. Sőt, ezzel még szeretek mosakodni is, mert mosakodásra is pont ilyet vásárolok. Régi bevált módszerem, a rózsaszín kendőt a mosakodásra állítom be, a másik két színűt pedig mosogatásra.
Jó egészséget mindnyájunknak és jó mosogatást.


----------



## gajda zsuzsa (2020 Szeptember 7)

Igaz, valamikor a vidéki emberke a Szabad Föld újságot késsel felvágták és bizony, bizony azt használták a mai wc papír helyett. Máig csodálkozom, nem kaptak ólom mérgezést, pedig azokban az időben ólomból voltak a betűk, amellyel az újságokat nyomtatták. 

nagymamákéknál a Népszabadság volt a "nyerő" kis koromban de sokszor szabdaltam nekik!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 8)

gajda zsuzsa írta:


> Igaz, valamikor a vidéki emberke a Szabad Föld újságot késsel felvágták és bizony, bizony azt használták a mai wc papír helyett. Máig csodálkozom, nem kaptak ólom mérgezést, pedig azokban az időben ólomból voltak a betűk, amellyel az újságokat nyomtatták.
> 
> nagymamákéknál a Népszabadság volt a "nyerő" kis koromban de sokszor szabdaltam nekik!


*
Ha most erről "regélnél" a mai fiataloknak, azt hinnék, kitaláltad. Mert ilyen nincs?! Hát igen, az első WC papír, olyan hajtogatós volt, keskeny, újra hasznosított - s bizony az luxusnak számított.
Olyan jó, hogy ilyen kendőzetlenül tudunk itt egymásnak írni, mert ezek igaz dolgok.
Mint ahogyan emlékszel a régi golyós dezodorra? Én még emlékszem arra is, milyen nagy csoda volt a dezodor spray?! No meg a telefon? Akkor 1 forintért kibeszélhettük az életünket is. Aztán jöttek a számlák, amelyek igenis rászorították az embereket arra, hogy velősen, röviden beszéljenek. Emlékszel, milyen sokan álltak sorba egy-egy telefonfülke előtt? Aztán ott verték az ajtót, s aki bent folyamatosan beszélt, szinte abba sem akarta hagyni a dumcsiját? No meg a telefon érme? 60 fillérért? Igen, igen a - tantuszról - írok.


----------



## Fricy1995 (2020 Szeptember 22)

Van egy coins nevű alkalmazás amivel rögzíteni lehet a kiadásaidat, nagyon hasznos.


----------



## Frappáns (2020 Október 6)

Fricy1995 írta:


> Van egy coins nevű alkalmazás amivel rögzíteni lehet a kiadásaidat, nagyon hasznos.



Tényleg jó. Szerettem régen. Aztán ellustultam hamar


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

GadMar írta:


> Én pl. úgy szoktam spórolni a meggylekvár készítésénél, hogy
> 2,5 kg cseresznyéhez 0,5 kg meggyet teszek, így nem olyan savanyú az egész, nem kell olyan sok cukrot hozzáadni, lehet spórolni a pénzzel, és ugyanolyan ízű lesz attól a kevés meggytől is, mintha csak meggy lenne benne.
> 
> Üdv.


Ez nagyon tetszik


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 December 3)

Király Heidi írta:


> Ez nagyon tetszik


Köszönjük az ötletet, jövőre mindenképpen felhasználom.


----------

